# Just Joined



## Shelly T

Hello, my name is Shelly. I'm an Independent and am interested in Politics. I'm checking out some of the threads..


----------



## norwegen

Welcome.

And please don't touch the gin.  If rdean and guno were to sober up, this place would lose half its entertainment value.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Watch out where the huskies go


----------



## Shelly T

Thanks and I'll be sure not to touch the Gin!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Welcome to the bored.

(stay out of the pool, we have sharks with laser sights)


----------



## Shelly T

CrusaderFrank said:


> Watch out where the huskies go


Where the huskies go??


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## guno

Don't mine little fat Frankie short hands also goes by crusader frank he is the king of the gavones


----------



## Tehon

Independents are always welcome.


----------



## Ringel05

Shelly T said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out where the huskies go
> 
> 
> 
> Where the huskies go??
Click to expand...

Don't eat the yellow snow........


----------



## Shelly T

You guys are funny..


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Eloy

You will find everyone (except those on my 'ignore' list) polite and knowledgeable.


----------



## Shelly T

Hi, that's good to know. I like to chat with those that are polite, cool and knowledgeable..


----------



## Indeependent

Shelly T said:


> Hello, my name is Shelly. I'm an Independent and am interested in Politics. I'm checking out some of the threads..


Independent of?


----------



## Shelly T

Indeependent said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, my name is Shelly. I'm an Independent and am interested in Politics. I'm checking out some of the threads..
> 
> 
> 
> Independent of?
Click to expand...

The two party system..


----------



## Hugo Furst

Shelly T said:


> Hi, that's good to know. I like to chat with those that are polite, cool and knowledgeable..





Shelly T said:


> I like to chat with those that are polite, cool and knowledgeable


I guess this is where I say good-bye


----------



## norwegen

Shelly T said:


> Hi, that's good to know. I like to chat with those that are polite, cool and knowledgeable..


He didn't say cool.  Nobody here is cool.

This place is nerd city.


----------



## Shelly T

WillHaftawaite said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, that's good to know. I like to chat with those that are polite, cool and knowledgeable..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to chat with those that are polite, cool and knowledgeable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess this is where I say good-bye
Click to expand...

I'm sure you're at least 1 of the 3??


----------



## Hugo Furst

Nope, not even half of one.


----------



## Shelly T

WillHaftawaite said:


> Nope, not even half of one.


I can work with that..


----------



## Shelly T

I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Shelly T said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out where the huskies go
> 
> 
> 
> Where the huskies go??
Click to expand...

Behind the shed?

Welcome.

This place is a riot.


----------



## Shelly T

Yousaidwhat said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out where the huskies go
> 
> 
> 
> Where the huskies go??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Behind the shed?
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> This place is a riot.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm already finding this out!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Shelly T said:


> You guys are funny..


We still keep them on leashes.

They only look friendly.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Shelly T said:


> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.


If you find an expert around here let us know.,....


----------



## Shelly T

Manonthestreet said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> If you find an expert around here let us know.,....
Click to expand...

You guys are all experts compared to me!


----------



## Indeependent

Shelly T said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, my name is Shelly. I'm an Independent and am interested in Politics. I'm checking out some of the threads..
> 
> 
> 
> Independent of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two party system..
Click to expand...

I never partied; I hope I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Moonglow

Just your chance at hugging a tree..


----------



## Indeependent

Manonthestreet said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> If you find an expert around here let us know.,....
Click to expand...

Eyem ann ex pert.
Quick...someone tell me what a "pert" is.


----------



## Indeependent

Shelly T said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> If you find an expert around here let us know.,....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are all experts compared to me!
Click to expand...

Lesson 1...
All politicians are out for themselves.
They cater to the issues of their contributors.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Shelly T said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> If you find an expert around here let us know.,....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are all experts compared to me!
Click to expand...

If bs is an expertise I suppose


----------



## Indeependent

Manonthestreet said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> If you find an expert around here let us know.,....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are all experts compared to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If bs is an expertise I suppose
Click to expand...

As opposed to, "Psst..."?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Shelly T said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> If you find an expert around here let us know.,....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are all experts compared to me!
Click to expand...


----------



## Shelly T

Lol!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Shelly T said:


> Hi, that's good to know. I like to chat with those that are polite, cool and knowledgeable..




Welcome and umm, there's a few of those here.







Somehwere..... I think


----------



## Hugo Furst

Marion Morrison said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, that's good to know. I like to chat with those that are polite, cool and knowledgeable..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and umm, there's a few of those here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehwere..... I think
Click to expand...

very few


----------



## Shelly T

Marion Morrison said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, that's good to know. I like to chat with those that are polite, cool and knowledgeable..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and umm, there's a few of those here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehwere..... I think
Click to expand...

Thank you and by the way I love John Wayne!


----------



## Shelly T

Thanks for the welcome, you guys have been so nice AND funny, I hope to chat with you all..


----------



## Indeependent

Shelly T said:


> Thanks for the welcome, you guys have been so nice AND funny, I hope to chat with you all..


As long as you don't charge by the Post.


----------



## Shelly T

Indeependent said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, you guys have been so nice AND funny, I hope to chat with you all..
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you don't charge by the Post.
Click to expand...

10 bucks a post!!


----------



## Indeependent

Shelly T said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, you guys have been so nice AND funny, I hope to chat with you all..
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you don't charge by the Post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10 bucks a post!!
Click to expand...

You have to meet RightWinger.


----------



## Shelly T

I'm on the w


Indeependent said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, you guys have been so nice AND funny, I hope to chat with you all..
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you don't charge by the Post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10 bucks a post!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to meet RightWinger.
Click to expand...

Ok, Maybe I will meet him/her tomorrow. Right now it's time to get something to eat. I'm in Southern California and it's dinner time. Pizza - ham and pineapple!! Yum


----------



## Indeependent

Shelly T said:


> I'm on the w
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, you guys have been so nice AND funny, I hope to chat with you all..
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you don't charge by the Post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10 bucks a post!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to meet RightWinger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, Maybe I will meet him/her tomorrow. Right now it's time to get something to eat. I'm in Southern California and it's dinner time. Pizza - ham and pineapple!! Yum
Click to expand...


Southern California?
Your English is pretty good!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

norwegen said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, that's good to know. I like to chat with those that are polite, cool and knowledgeable..
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't say cool.  Nobody here is cool.
> 
> This place is nerd city.
Click to expand...


  Hold up now!!!! I've never been accused of being nerdy....a Good Old Boy yes,hell even a racist!!!
    Being called nerdy is right up there with being labeled a hipster!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Shelly T said:


> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.



   So are you fluent in other countries politics?


----------



## Hossfly

Shelly T said:


> Hello, my name is Shelly. I'm an Independent and am interested in Politics. I'm checking out some of the threads..


----------



## Hossfly

Shelly T said:


> Thanks and I'll be sure not to touch the Gin!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Shelly T said:


> Thanks for the welcome, you guys have been so nice AND funny, I hope to chat with you all..



  I think your Avi has a lot to do with it......Yeah we're shallow like that.


----------



## mdk

Welcome! Cheers!


----------



## Shelly T

mdk said:


> Welcome! Cheers!


Cheers!


----------



## Shelly T

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, you guys have been so nice AND funny, I hope to chat with you all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your Avi has a lot to do with it......Yeah we're shallow like that.
Click to expand...

Well, I am blonde and 25..


----------



## Shelly T

Hossfly said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and I'll be sure not to touch the Gin!
Click to expand...

I posted a Willie Nelson vid for you.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

WillHaftawaite said:


> Welcome to the bored.
> 
> (stay out of the pool, we have sharks with laser sights)



Sharks are her least to worry and need to watch for the Harpies or is it Herpies!?!

To the newbie welcome and remember this place is great and wonderful in a mental midget way!


----------



## Weatherman2020

Shelly T said:


> Hello, my name is Shelly. I'm an Independent and am interested in Politics. I'm checking out some of the threads..


I'm Weatherman2020. And like yours, I too look like my avatar.

Fakey Jakey is the only conservative on this message board, watch out for him.


----------



## Indeependent

Shelly T said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, you guys have been so nice AND funny, I hope to chat with you all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your Avi has a lot to do with it......Yeah we're shallow like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I am blonde and 25..
Click to expand...

25 what?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Shelly T said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, you guys have been so nice AND funny, I hope to chat with you all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your Avi has a lot to do with it......Yeah we're shallow like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I am blonde and 25..
Click to expand...


    I'm sandy blonde and 51,with a sprinkling of gray at the temples.....I rest my case.


----------



## Indeependent

Shelly T said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and I'll be sure not to touch the Gin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted a Willie Nelson vid for you.
Click to expand...

He gives me the Willies.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Indeependent said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, you guys have been so nice AND funny, I hope to chat with you all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your Avi has a lot to do with it......Yeah we're shallow like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I am blonde and 25..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 25 what?
Click to expand...


  Lets hope to God it's not stones......


----------



## Shelly T

You guys are great! Lol


----------



## Shelly T

Gotta go, the pizza is here! Papa Johns


----------



## Indeependent

Shelly T said:


> Gotta go, the pizza is here! Papa Johns


Why are you taking away Papa John's pizza?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Shelly T said:


> Gotta go, the pizza is here! Papa Johns



   Awww fer fuks sake dont eat that garbage!!!!


----------



## Shelly T

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go, the pizza is here! Papa Johns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww fer fuks sake dont eat that garbage!!!!
Click to expand...

I love it AND Cheetos


----------



## Shelly T

Indeependent said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go, the pizza is here! Papa Johns
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you taking away Pap John's pizza?
Click to expand...

See you tomorrow.. Stay cool


----------



## yiostheoy

Shelly T said:


> Hello, my name is Shelly. I'm an Independent and am interested in Politics. I'm checking out some of the threads..


Welcome to this forum.

Hope you are for real.

Hope you really are a female named Shelly (short for Michelle obviously).

We get all kinds of transgender here who try to fool everybody but usually eventually the truth leaks out.


----------



## yiostheoy

Sunni Man said:


>


Shelly T watch out for Sunni Man -- he wants you for his 4th moosleem wife.


----------



## yiostheoy

Ringel05 said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out where the huskies go
> 
> 
> 
> Where the huskies go??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't eat the yellow snow........
Click to expand...

Shelly T watch out for Ringel05 -- he thinks he really is Johnny Depp and since he has not gotten laid in decades so he is a hazard to lonely women.


----------



## Hossfly

yiostheoy said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, my name is Shelly. I'm an Independent and am interested in Politics. I'm checking out some of the threads..
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to this forum.
> 
> Hope you are for real.
> 
> Hope you really are a female named Shelly (short for Michelle obviously).
> 
> We get all kinds of transgender here who try to fool everybody but usually eventually the truth leaks out.
Click to expand...

guno keeps it secret. Just sayin'.


----------



## Indeependent

yiostheoy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out where the huskies go
> 
> 
> 
> Where the huskies go??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't eat the yellow snow........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shelly T watch out for Ringel05 -- he thinks he really is Johnny Depp and since he has not gotten laid in decades so he is a hazard to lonely women.
Click to expand...

I like Ringel05!


----------



## yiostheoy

Shelly T said:


> You guys are funny..


We can also be very  very mean too.

There are mod's here to help you but they are mostly hands-off.


----------



## yiostheoy

Shelly T said:


> Hi, that's good to know. I like to chat with those that are polite, cool and knowledgeable..


... then you came to the wrong place -- the Internet.


----------



## yiostheoy

Shelly T said:


> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.


So you are non-American then?


----------



## yiostheoy

Moonglow said:


> Just your chance at hugging a tree..


Shelly T watch out for Moonglow -- he does not have any life -- spends all day typing on his computer here on USMB -- he would love to have you as a moosleem wife too and he is not even moosleem.


----------



## Shelly T

yiostheoy said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, my name is Shelly. I'm an Independent and am interested in Politics. I'm checking out some of the threads..
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to this forum.
> 
> Hope you are for real.
> 
> Hope you really are a female named Shelly (short for Michelle obviously).
> 
> We get all kinds of transgender here who try to fool everybody but usually eventually the truth leaks out.
Click to expand...

I'm sure that happens but I assure you I am female, I am a Lieutenant in the US Navy


----------



## yiostheoy

Marion Morrison said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, that's good to know. I like to chat with those that are polite, cool and knowledgeable..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and umm, there's a few of those here.
> Somehwere..... I think
Click to expand...

Shelly T watch out for Marion Morrison -- he thinks HE'S really John Wayne.


----------



## Shelly T

See you guys tomorrow, bye bye


----------



## Ringel05

yiostheoy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out where the huskies go
> 
> 
> 
> Where the huskies go??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't eat the yellow snow........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shelly T watch out for Ringel05 -- he thinks he really is Johnny Depp and since he has not gotten laid in decades so he is a hazard to lonely women.
Click to expand...

Nah, Depp thinks he's me........


----------



## yiostheoy

Shelly T said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, my name is Shelly. I'm an Independent and am interested in Politics. I'm checking out some of the threads..
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to this forum.
> 
> Hope you are for real.
> 
> Hope you really are a female named Shelly (short for Michelle obviously).
> 
> We get all kinds of transgender here who try to fool everybody but usually eventually the truth leaks out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that happens but I assure you I am female, I am a Lieutenant in the US Navy
Click to expand...

Welcome Aboard Sailor!

Thank you for your current service and keeping watch on your watch.

I was a Marine Officer assigned to the Navy many decades ago.

Veteran now.

Fair winds and following seas!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

yiostheoy said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are non-American then?
Click to expand...


  Already asked that.....strangely I never recieved an answer.


----------



## Ringel05

Indeependent said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out where the huskies go
> 
> 
> 
> Where the huskies go??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't eat the yellow snow........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shelly T watch out for Ringel05 -- he thinks he really is Johnny Depp and since he has not gotten laid in decades so he is a hazard to lonely women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Ringel05!
Click to expand...

Who?


----------



## Indeependent

Ringel05 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out where the huskies go
> 
> 
> 
> Where the huskies go??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't eat the yellow snow........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shelly T watch out for Ringel05 -- he thinks he really is Johnny Depp and since he has not gotten laid in decades so he is a hazard to lonely women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Ringel05!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...


Ringel05, NOT Ringel05!


----------



## Shelly T

HereWeGoAgain said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are non-American then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already asked that.....strangely I never recieved an answer.
Click to expand...

I am American, born at the naval hospital at Yokosuka


----------



## Hossfly

Shelly T said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, my name is Shelly. I'm an Independent and am interested in Politics. I'm checking out some of the threads..
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to this forum.
> 
> Hope you are for real.
> 
> Hope you really are a female named Shelly (short for Michelle obviously).
> 
> We get all kinds of transgender here who try to fool everybody but usually eventually the truth leaks out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that happens but I assure you I am female, I am a Lieutenant in the US Navy
Click to expand...

Billo_Really is in the Navy. He's a Mess Boy. And I mean a mess.


----------



## Ringel05

Indeependent said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where the huskies go??
> 
> 
> 
> Don't eat the yellow snow........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shelly T watch out for Ringel05 -- he thinks he really is Johnny Depp and since he has not gotten laid in decades so he is a hazard to lonely women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Ringel05!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ringel05, NOT Ringel05!
Click to expand...

Oh that guy.  He's weird.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Shelly T said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, my name is Shelly. I'm an Independent and am interested in Politics. I'm checking out some of the threads..
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to this forum.
> 
> Hope you are for real.
> 
> Hope you really are a female named Shelly (short for Michelle obviously).
> 
> We get all kinds of transgender here who try to fool everybody but usually eventually the truth leaks out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that happens but I assure you I am female, I am a Lieutenant in the US Navy
Click to expand...


  Well Hell!!! 
You just jumped to the top of my list!!!!!
      Thank you for your service and you will receive my ever lasting support unless you turn out to be liberal.


----------



## Hossfly

Shelly T said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are non-American then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already asked that.....strangely I never recieved an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am American, born at the naval hospital at Yokosuka
Click to expand...

Another Californian!


----------



## yiostheoy

Hossfly said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, my name is Shelly. I'm an Independent and am interested in Politics. I'm checking out some of the threads..
Click to expand...

Shelly T watch out for Hossfly -- he's a US Army vet from d'Nam.

Not sure if you two will get along since you are USN.


----------



## Indeependent

Shelly T said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are non-American then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already asked that.....strangely I never recieved an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am American, born at the naval hospital at Yokosuka
Click to expand...


Yokosuka...Even I'm not touching that!


----------



## Shelly T

Wow, too many messages to answer right now. I really gotta go, Bye now...


----------



## yiostheoy

Hossfly said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are non-American then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already asked that.....strangely I never recieved an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am American, born at the naval hospital at Yokosuka
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Californian!
Click to expand...

Shelly T see what I mean about Hossfly .

I forgot to mention he is in Texas -- all the way in -- as in "all in."


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Shelly T said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are non-American then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already asked that.....strangely I never recieved an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am American, born at the naval hospital at Yokosuka
Click to expand...



   You almost seem to perfect.....
I most certainly hope you're real!


----------



## Hossfly

Indeependent said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are non-American then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already asked that.....strangely I never recieved an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am American, born at the naval hospital at Yokosuka
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yokosuka...Even I'm not touching that!
Click to expand...

You do and you'll clean it up!


----------



## yiostheoy

mdk said:


> Welcome! Cheers!


Shelly T watch out for mdk -- he is an extreme left wing liberal.

Since you are Independent that makes  you a Facist Nazi in his eyes.


----------



## Indeependent

Hossfly said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are non-American then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already asked that.....strangely I never recieved an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am American, born at the naval hospital at Yokosuka
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yokosuka...Even I'm not touching that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do and you'll clean it up!
Click to expand...

I'll need a couple of Extra Strength Bountys.


----------



## yiostheoy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go, the pizza is here! Papa Johns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww fer fuks sake dont eat that garbage!!!!
Click to expand...

Everyone gets urges for pizza.

Shelly T probably lives in a USN BOQ and cannot cook if she wanted to.

Pizza is the daily sustenance of most single officers, I remember.


----------



## mdk

yiostheoy said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T watch out for mdk -- he is an extreme left wing liberal.
> 
> Since you are Independent that makes  you a Facist Nazi in his eyes.
Click to expand...


Drinking on a school night? lol


----------



## yiostheoy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are non-American then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already asked that.....strangely I never recieved an answer.
Click to expand...

Shelly T  is apparently an American young woman (O-3's are usually late 20's or early 30's).  Sea duty keeps you away from current events.

After Quantico and while at San Diego, I must have spent most of my days either at sea with 3rd Fleet or in the desert with 1st Mar Div representing 3rd Fleet as an NGLO.

You lose all track of time and reality on a ship or in the desert.

That's probably what she means.

Although her syntax did make it sound like she was Canadian or something.


----------



## yiostheoy

mdk said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T watch out for mdk -- he is an extreme left wing liberal.
> 
> Since you are Independent that makes  you a Facist Nazi in his eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drinking on a school night? lol
Click to expand...

No, I drank last night.  Today was my hangover day.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

yiostheoy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go, the pizza is here! Papa Johns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww fer fuks sake dont eat that garbage!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone gets urges for pizza.
> 
> Shelly T probably lives in a USN BOQ and cannot cook if she wanted to.
> 
> Pizza is the daily sustenance of most single officers, I remember.
Click to expand...


     This is info after the fact.
Papa Murphy's is far better and cheaper.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

yiostheoy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are non-American then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already asked that.....strangely I never recieved an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shelly T  is apparently an American young woman (O-3's are usually late 20's or early 30's).  Sea duty keeps you away from current events.
> 
> After Quantico and while at San Diego, I must have spent most of my days either at sea with 3rd Fleet or in the desert with 1st Mar Div representing the USN.
> 
> You lose all track of time and reality on a ship or in the desert.
> 
> That's probably what she means.
> 
> Although her syntax did make it sound like she was Canadian or something.
Click to expand...


  Which of course I didnt know until she let the most respectful cat out of the bag.

   Goooo Shelly!!!


----------



## yiostheoy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go, the pizza is here! Papa Johns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww fer fuks sake dont eat that garbage!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone gets urges for pizza.
> 
> Shelly T probably lives in a USN BOQ and cannot cook if she wanted to.
> 
> Pizza is the daily sustenance of most single officers, I remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is info after the fact.
> Papa Murphy's is far better and cheaper.
Click to expand...

In my own day the only choice was Pizza Hut.

Things have gotten a lot better since then.

There are local pizza chains that are way better than the national franchises.


----------



## yiostheoy

Shelly T said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are non-American then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already asked that.....strangely I never recieved an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am American, born at the naval hospital at Yokosuka
Click to expand...

Wow!  So you are a Navy brat too !!

So you did what daddy or mommy was doing in their career(s).

I was an Army brat.

And I knew that when I joined NROTC in college that it would piss off my dad more than anything else on Earth could.  And it did.

Took the USMC option but still ended up as a liaison to the USN for the USMC anyway.  It was my destiny to serve on a warship at sea.


----------



## Hossfly

yiostheoy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go, the pizza is here! Papa Johns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww fer fuks sake dont eat that garbage!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone gets urges for pizza.
> 
> Shelly T probably lives in a USN BOQ and cannot cook if she wanted to.
> 
> Pizza is the daily sustenance of most single officers, I remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is info after the fact.
> Papa Murphy's is far better and cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my own day the only choice was Pizza Hut.
> 
> Things have gotten a lot better since then.
> 
> There are local pizza chains that are way better than the national franchises.
Click to expand...

I moved to Charlotte in 1978 and Godfather's Pizza was the best around. They used to deliver the pizza in a hearse and the driver was dressed like a 1920s Chicago gangster.


----------



## yiostheoy

Ok so here is my advice for a female Naval officer --

1 - watch out for your butt cheeks because others will be grabbing them.

(This is where the term grab-ass-ing comes from.)

2 - watch out for your boobs because they are fair game too.

3 - the modern Navy is lucky because females are now serving on ships; in my day no females ever had sea duty; after several weeks at sea if there are no females around everything looks like a female including the fire hydrants, chairs, and almost any other inanimate object on a ship.

4 - watch out for bikers in bars because they love to pick up Navy babes.

5 - watch out for female Navy chiefs because they also love to pick up Navy babes.

6 - always carry some kind of lethal weapon like a gun or a knife on your person.


----------



## yiostheoy

Indeependent said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are non-American then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already asked that.....strangely I never recieved an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am American, born at the naval hospital at Yokosuka
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yokosuka...Even I'm not touching that!
Click to expand...

It means her mother may be Japanese.

In which case she would really be a cutie pie.

Lots of USN Sailors marry Japanese babes.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Welcome Shelly!


----------



## yiostheoy

Shelly T watch out for Book of Jeremiah -- I put him/her/it on my ignore list for some obviously good reason long ago but I cannot remember why.

People stay on my ignore list unless they first show penance and make amends.  This rarely happens however.  A rat is usually always a rat and cannot change his/her skin.


----------



## Unkotare

yiostheoy said:


> Ok so here is my advice for a female Naval officer --
> 
> 1 - watch out for your butt cheeks because others will be grabbing them.
> 
> (This is where the term grab-ass-ing comes from.)
> 
> 2 - watch out for your boobs because they are fair game too.
> 
> 3 - the modern Navy is lucky because females are now serving on ships; in my day no females ever had sea duty; after several weeks at sea if there are no females around everything looks like a female including the fire hydrants, chairs, and almost any other inanimate object on a ship.
> 
> 4 - watch out for bikers in bars because they love to pick up Navy babes.
> 
> 5 - watch out for female Navy chiefs because they also love to pick up Navy babes.
> 
> 6 - always carry some kind of lethal weapon like a gun or a knife on your person.





Are you saying women in the Navy today serve closely with more seamen than before?


----------



## Billo_Really

Shelly T said:


> Wow, too many messages to answer right now. I really gotta go, Bye now...


I thought your CINC said, "No emails!"

This is just another example of hotties doing whatever they want.

Welcome to USMB!


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Shelly T said:


> Hi, that's good to know. I like to chat with those that are polite, cool and knowledgeable..



Knowledgeable ?  That leaves Eloy out.


----------



## ChrisL

Did you guys learn nothing from the "Irina Noblesse?"  That avatar is not the poster's actual picture.    Why are men so dumb anyways?


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> Did you guys learn nothing from the "Irina Noblesse?"  That avatar is not the poster's actual picture.    Why are men so dumb anyways?


Shelly T watch out for ChrisL -- she will teach you 50 ways to leave your lover ... whether you want to or not.


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> Did you guys learn nothing from the "Irina Noblesse?"  That avatar is not the poster's actual picture.    Why are men so dumb anyways?


Awe man, don't kill my buzz!


----------



## ChrisL

Welcome Shelly T.  Sorry about that but we just had an incident where a girl (or whatever) tried to pass her/itself off as someone else, whose pictures she/it/he/whatever apparently came across on the internet, had a whole elaborate story behind the photos and everything.  Had me fooled.  Fool me once, shame on you.  Fool me twice  . . .


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> Welcome Shelly T.  Sorry about that but we just had an incident where a girl (or whatever) tried to pass her/itself off as someone else, whose pictures she/it/he/whatever apparently came across on the internet, had a whole elaborate story behind the photos and everything.  Had me fooled.  Fool me once, shame on you.  Fool me twice  . . .


Speaking (in another thread) of girlies whom I would like to meet, hug, and sleep with ... here is ChrisL .

I think she already has a hubby though.

I don't know if she is faithful or not however.


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys learn nothing from the "Irina Noblesse?"  That avatar is not the poster's actual picture.    Why are men so dumb anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> Awe man, don't kill my buzz!
Click to expand...


What buzz?  What would happen?  Cyber sex with an avatar?  If that's what you want, there are PLENTY of sites on the internet for that.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys learn nothing from the "Irina Noblesse?"  That avatar is not the poster's actual picture.    Why are men so dumb anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> Awe man, don't kill my buzz!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What buzz?  What would happen?  Cyber sex with an avatar?  If that's what you want, there are PLENTY of sites on the internet for that.
Click to expand...

You are way too smart obviously.


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> Welcome Shelly T.  Sorry about that but we just had an incident where a girl (or whatever) tried to pass her/itself off as someone else, whose pictures she/it/he/whatever apparently came across on the internet, had a whole elaborate story behind the photos and everything.  Had me fooled.  Fool me once, shame on you.  Fool me twice  . . .


Wasn't that George Bush?  _"Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice....we don't get fooled again"._


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys learn nothing from the "Irina Noblesse?"  That avatar is not the poster's actual picture.    Why are men so dumb anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> Awe man, don't kill my buzz!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What buzz?  What would happen?  Cyber sex with an avatar?  If that's what you want, there are PLENTY of sites on the internet for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are way too smart obviously.
Click to expand...


I don't know whether you are being serious or sarcastic, so I will just say "no comment."


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> What buzz?  What would happen?  Cyber sex with an avatar?  If that's what you want, there are PLENTY of sites on the internet for that.


Hey, she's got a hot avatar!


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What buzz?  What would happen?  Cyber sex with an avatar?  If that's what you want, there are PLENTY of sites on the internet for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, she's got a hot avatar!
Click to expand...


Might not even be a she for all you know!  I always wondered why a person would use an avatar of another person and try to pass themselves off as that person?  That's messed up to me.


----------



## Hossfly

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What buzz?  What would happen?  Cyber sex with an avatar?  If that's what you want, there are PLENTY of sites on the internet for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, she's got a hot avatar!
Click to expand...

So do you Billy_Bob.


----------



## ChrisL

Easy enough to check photos if you have Google Chrome.


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> Might not even be a she for all you know!  I always wondered why a person would use an avatar of another person and try to pass themselves off as that person?  That's messed up to me.


Actually, I'm in a new relationship now.  

Here's my new hottie, ZZ Ward.


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might not even be a she for all you know!  I always wondered why a person would use an avatar of another person and try to pass themselves off as that person?  That's messed up to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm in a new relationship now.
> 
> Here's my new hottie, ZZ Ward.
Click to expand...


You wish!  Lol!


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> You wish!  Lol!


She is smokin'!

When I first heard that song I could've sworn she was a "sista".


----------



## Hossfly

ChrisL said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might not even be a she for all you know!  I always wondered why a person would use an avatar of another person and try to pass themselves off as that person?  That's messed up to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm in a new relationship now.
> 
> Here's my new hottie, ZZ Ward.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish!  Lol!
Click to expand...

Billo_Really is dreaming. This is his new hottie.  Really.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> So do you Billy_Bob.


Off topic.  Don't derail this thread.  We were talking about the hot lieutenant.


----------



## ChrisL

On another forum I was on (which I was banned from - go figure   A good girl like me!) where a guy stole a bunch of pictures of a girl (a whole collection) and said he was her, but he got busted by someone too.  I never bought it for a minute anyways.  It was way too obvious.  He was like 'who would like to cuddle with me' and stupid shit like that.  Lol.


----------



## Billo_Really

Hossfly said:


> Billo_Really is dreaming. This is his new hottie.  Really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 112648


That's Mr. Really, to you.


----------



## ChrisL

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might not even be a she for all you know!  I always wondered why a person would use an avatar of another person and try to pass themselves off as that person?  That's messed up to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm in a new relationship now.
> 
> Here's my new hottie, ZZ Ward.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billo_Really is dreaming. This is his new hottie.  Really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 112648
Click to expand...


That is so messed up.


----------



## Hossfly

Billo_Really said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you Billy_Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic.  Don't derail this thread.  We were talking about the hot lieutenant.
Click to expand...

Gotcha, Billy!


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> On another forum I was on (which I was banned from - go figure   A good girl like me!) where a guy stole a bunch of pictures of a girl (a whole collection) and said he was her, but he got busted by someone too.  I never bought it for a minute anyways.  It was way too obvious.  He was like 'who would like to cuddle with me' and stupid shit like that.  Lol.


A dude wanting to be a girl?

I got banned from Bill O' Reilly's forum because they said my user name was disrespectful to Billy Boy.


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another forum I was on (which I was banned from - go figure   A good girl like me!) where a guy stole a bunch of pictures of a girl (a whole collection) and said he was her, but he got busted by someone too.  I never bought it for a minute anyways.  It was way too obvious.  He was like 'who would like to cuddle with me' and stupid shit like that.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> A dude wanting to be a girl?
> 
> I got banned from Bill O' Reilly's forum because they said my user name was disrespectful to Billy Boy.
Click to expand...


I don't know what his malfunction was.  A weirdo, that's for sure.


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> That is so messed up.


You do know she lost all that weight and is now on The Bachelorette.


----------



## ChrisL

Okay, well, I'm outta here.  You guys have fun with . . . whatever.


----------



## Hossfly

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is so messed up.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know she lost all that weight and is now on The Bachelorette.
Click to expand...

Here she is after losing 462 pounds



​


----------



## Shelly T

Wow, lot of conversation here.. 

My dad retired from the Navy as a Captain, he and my Mom met in High School in Mankato Minnesota. Both my Parents are white. I was born at Yokosuka Naval Hospital, my two brothers, both older than me, were born in San Diego. I am female, I am a Lieutenant in the Navy, my brother Tom is a Navy Seal, my brother Jeff is a Marine. I kid him all the time about being a Marine. I tell him Marine stands for: Marines Are Real Important Navy Equipment!  I work in Research and Development, specifically Aegis Ballistic Missile Defense. My Avatar pic is not me. I hope this clears a few things up....


----------



## Tilly

Welcome to the board, Shelly.


----------



## Tom Horn

Shelly T said:


> Well, I am blonde and 25..



Blonde all over?


----------



## Shelly T

Tom Horn said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am blonde and 25..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blonde all over?
Click to expand...

This comment is inappropriate..


----------



## saveliberty

Just joined?  Joyously jump, jet and jaw journalisticly..


----------



## saveliberty

Shelly T said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am blonde and 25..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blonde all over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This comment is inappropriate..
Click to expand...


First of many that will most likely occur from various sources.  Welcome and enjoy, because there is no other reason to be here.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Shelly T said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> If you find an expert around here let us know.,....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are all experts compared to me!
Click to expand...

We promise not to mislead you nor encourage you to jump off of any buildings.

The members of this board were all sperts once.

I can assure you that most are now ex-sperts.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Indeependent said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> If you find an expert around here let us know.,....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eyem ann ex pert.
> Quick...someone tell me what a "pert" is.
Click to expand...

Nipple?

No wait. That's a perk.


----------



## Tom Horn

Shelly T said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am blonde and 25..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blonde all over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This comment is inappropriate..
Click to expand...


It wasn't meant to be but if you're offended, I apologize.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Shelly T said:


> I'm on the w
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, you guys have been so nice AND funny, I hope to chat with you all..
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you don't charge by the Post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10 bucks a post!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to meet RightWinger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, Maybe I will meet him/her tomorrow. Right now it's time to get something to eat. I'm in Southern California and it's dinner time. Pizza - ham and pineapple!! Yum
Click to expand...

Damn I miss Huntington Beach.

Send a postcard.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, you guys have been so nice AND funny, I hope to chat with you all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your Avi has a lot to do with it......Yeah we're shallow like that.
Click to expand...

What's this we shit?

LOL!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

T


HereWeGoAgain said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, you guys have been so nice AND funny, I hope to chat with you all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your Avi has a lot to do with it......Yeah we're shallow like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I am blonde and 25..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sandy blonde and 51,with a sprinkling of gray at the temples.....I rest my case.
Click to expand...

The carpet most certainly does not match the drapes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Yousaidwhat said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, you guys have been so nice AND funny, I hope to chat with you all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your Avi has a lot to do with it......Yeah we're shallow like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's this we shit?
> 
> LOL!
Click to expand...


  We all know the truth....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Yousaidwhat said:


> T
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, you guys have been so nice AND funny, I hope to chat with you all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your Avi has a lot to do with it......Yeah we're shallow like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I am blonde and 25..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sandy blonde and 51,with a sprinkling of gray at the temples.....I rest my case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The carpet most certainly does not match the drapes.
Click to expand...


   The pubes are the only thing not going grey.
I attribute it to lack of sun exposure.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, you guys have been so nice AND funny, I hope to chat with you all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your Avi has a lot to do with it......Yeah we're shallow like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's this we shit?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know the truth....
Click to expand...


I deny all knowledge.

And plead the 5th.


----------



## Shelly T

Yousaidwhat said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the w
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, you guys have been so nice AND funny, I hope to chat with you all..
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you don't charge by the Post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10 bucks a post!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to meet RightWinger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, Maybe I will meet him/her tomorrow. Right now it's time to get something to eat. I'm in Southern California and it's dinner time. Pizza - ham and pineapple!! Yum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn I miss Huntington Beach.
> 
> Send a postcard.
Click to expand...

Huntington Beach, Newport Beach, Sunset Beach!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Shelly T said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go, the pizza is here! Papa Johns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww fer fuks sake dont eat that garbage!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it AND Cheetos
Click to expand...

Hmm.

Next thing will be pickles and ice cream.

Ask Lucy.

She was an innocent 25 year old till she came here.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Shelly T said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, my name is Shelly. I'm an Independent and am interested in Politics. I'm checking out some of the threads..
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to this forum.
> 
> Hope you are for real.
> 
> Hope you really are a female named Shelly (short for Michelle obviously).
> 
> We get all kinds of transgender here who try to fool everybody but usually eventually the truth leaks out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that happens but I assure you I am female, I am a Lieutenant in the US Navy
Click to expand...



Officer on deck!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Shelly T said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the w
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you don't charge by the Post.
> 
> 
> 
> 10 bucks a post!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to meet RightWinger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, Maybe I will meet him/her tomorrow. Right now it's time to get something to eat. I'm in Southern California and it's dinner time. Pizza - ham and pineapple!! Yum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn I miss Huntington Beach.
> 
> Send a postcard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huntington Beach, Newport Beach, Sunset Beach!
Click to expand...

You're killing me.LOL.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Ringel05 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out where the huskies go
> 
> 
> 
> Where the huskies go??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't eat the yellow snow........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shelly T watch out for Ringel05 -- he thinks he really is Johnny Depp and since he has not gotten laid in decades so he is a hazard to lonely women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Ringel05!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...

The guy ambling through the Ward with his open back gown and bunny slippers.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> Did you guys learn nothing from the "Irina Noblesse?"  That avatar is not the poster's actual picture.    Why are men so dumb anyways?



  Of course we know this.....
But as men we cant help ourselves.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Indeependent said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are non-American then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already asked that.....strangely I never recieved an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am American, born at the naval hospital at Yokosuka
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yokosuka...Even I'm not touching that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do and you'll clean it up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll need a couple of Extra Strength Bountys.
Click to expand...

All we have left are maxi pads in storage.


----------



## Shelly T

You guys are making me laugh..


----------



## Yousaidwhat

yiostheoy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go, the pizza is here! Papa Johns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww fer fuks sake dont eat that garbage!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone gets urges for pizza.
> 
> Shelly T probably lives in a USN BOQ and cannot cook if she wanted to.
> 
> Pizza is the daily sustenance of most single officers, I remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is info after the fact.
> Papa Murphy's is far better and cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my own day the only choice was Pizza Hut.
> 
> Things have gotten a lot better since then.
> 
> There are local pizza chains that are way better than the national franchises.
Click to expand...

And to think all we had at the time was Little Caesars.


----------



## Tom Horn

Shelly T said:


> You guys are making me laugh..



What I said doesn't come close to these animals and you made me apologize.


----------



## Ringel05

Yousaidwhat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where the huskies go??
> 
> 
> 
> Don't eat the yellow snow........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shelly T watch out for Ringel05 -- he thinks he really is Johnny Depp and since he has not gotten laid in decades so he is a hazard to lonely women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Ringel05!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy ambling through the Ward with his open back gown and bunny slippers.
Click to expand...

I wear it the opposite way.........  Even scarier........ And they're Sylvester slippers.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might not even be a she for all you know!  I always wondered why a person would use an avatar of another person and try to pass themselves off as that person?  That's messed up to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm in a new relationship now.
> 
> Here's my new hottie, ZZ Ward.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billo_Really is dreaming. This is his new hottie.  Really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 112648
Click to expand...

Holy shit!


----------



## Shelly T

Tom Horn said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are making me laugh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I said doesn't come close to these animals and you made me apologize.
Click to expand...

I don't know what to say.


----------



## Indeependent

Shelly T said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are making me laugh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I said doesn't come close to these animals and you made me apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what to say.
Click to expand...

Say SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Indeependent said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are making me laugh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I said doesn't come close to these animals and you made me apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Sit Boo Boo. Sit.


----------



## Indeependent

NO!
NOT THE SILENT TREATMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wait!
The SILENT TREATMENT'S not ALWAYS a bad thing...


----------



## koshergrl

Shelly T said:


> Hi, that's good to know. I like to chat with those that are polite, cool and knowledgeable..



Uh oh.


----------



## Shelly T

Indeependent said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are making me laugh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I said doesn't come close to these animals and you made me apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


 I like long walks on the beach and beach parties, roasting hot dogs and marshmallows. I like swimming, tennis, hiking and camping.


----------



## Hossfly

Shelly T said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are making me laugh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I said doesn't come close to these animals and you made me apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what to say.
Click to expand...

Here's the latest picture of Yousaidwhat 




​


----------



## Tom Horn

Shelly T said:


> I don't know what to say.



Maybe I can help....since the advent of waxing, most bottle-blondes can keep interested onlookers guessing for years.  How did I do?


----------



## Shelly T

Tom Horn said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I can help....since the advent of waxing, most bottle-blondes can keep interested onlookers guessing for years.  How did I do?
Click to expand...

I'm not a bottle blonde....


----------



## Shelly T

Hossfly said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are making me laugh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I said doesn't come close to these animals and you made me apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the latest picture of Yousaidwhat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

Oh my Lord...


----------



## Tom Horn

Hossfly said:


> ​



I still owe you for that pic you gave the catfish

Tom Horn
revenge is a dish best served cold.


----------



## Tom Horn

Shelly T said:


> I'm not a bottle blonde....



Notice how I got that information by making you think it was your idea to tell me?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Hossfly said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are making me laugh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I said doesn't come close to these animals and you made me apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the latest picture of Yousaidwhat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

You Americans.

You Funny.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Hossfly said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are making me laugh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I said doesn't come close to these animals and you made me apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the latest picture of Yousaidwhat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

Somebody been drinking the Kool Aid.


----------



## Indeependent

Shelly T said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are making me laugh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I said doesn't come close to these animals and you made me apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like long walks on the beach and beach parties, roasting hot dogs and marshmallows. I like swimming, tennis, hiking and camping.
Click to expand...

Damn, I'm boring!


----------



## Hossfly

Yousaidwhat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are making me laugh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I said doesn't come close to these animals and you made me apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the latest picture of Yousaidwhat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Americans.
> 
> You Funny.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shelly T

Indeependent said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are making me laugh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I said doesn't come close to these animals and you made me apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like long walks on the beach and beach parties, roasting hot dogs and marshmallows. I like swimming, tennis, hiking and camping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, I'm boring!
Click to expand...

No you're not, you seem to have a great sense of humor!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Hossfly said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are making me laugh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I said doesn't come close to these animals and you made me apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the latest picture of Yousaidwhat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Americans.
> 
> You Funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 112764
Click to expand...

Me so horny


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Shelly T said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said doesn't come close to these animals and you made me apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like long walks on the beach and beach parties, roasting hot dogs and marshmallows. I like swimming, tennis, hiking and camping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, I'm boring!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're not, you seem to have a great sense of humor!
Click to expand...

Don't put your finger gets to close to the cage.


----------



## Shelly T




----------



## Hossfly

Yousaidwhat said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Say SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like long walks on the beach and beach parties, roasting hot dogs and marshmallows. I like swimming, tennis, hiking and camping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, I'm boring!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're not, you seem to have a great sense of humor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't put your finger gets to close to the cage.
Click to expand...

Check your pocket.














 600 x 600 - knowyourmeme.com


----------



## Tom Horn

Shelly T said:


> I like long walks on the beach and beach parties, roasting hot dogs and marshmallows. I like swimming, tennis, hiking and camping.



So did Hitler.

p.s. he was also a vegetarian.


----------



## Hossfly

Shelly T said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said doesn't come close to these animals and you made me apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like long walks on the beach and beach parties, roasting hot dogs and marshmallows. I like swimming, tennis, hiking and camping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, I'm boring!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're not, you seem to have a great sense of humor!
Click to expand...

He's strong as an ox too.



​


----------



## Shelly T

Is that real??


----------



## Shelly T

So, what did you guys think of the election? Is Trump the best choice to move the country forward? Or would have continuing with Obama's plans through Hillary been the best choice?


----------



## koshergrl

Shelly T said:


> So, what did you guys think of the election? Is Trump the best choice to move the country forward? Or would have continuing with Obama's plans through Hillary been the best choice?


----------



## Hossfly

Shelly T said:


> So, what did you guys think of the election? Is Trump the best choice to move the country forward? Or would have continuing with Obama's plans through Hillary been the best choice?


Anyone who can cause every liberal in America to go absolutely bonkers every day of the week is OK in my book. Every day since the inauguration has been like a soap opera.


----------



## Shelly T

koshergrl said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what did you guys think of the election? Is Trump the best choice to move the country forward? Or would have continuing with Obama's plans through Hillary been the best choice?
Click to expand...

Well... your answer is clear! I voted for Trump but it was more of a protest vote against Hillary. I thought that she was too tainted to be President. I have reservations about Trump but I think that ultimately he will do well..


----------



## ChrisL

I voted based upon the fact that this president would have SCOTUS appointees (at least 2 more than likely).  I don't think Trump is all that great, but I like the fact that BOTH parties hate him.  That tells me that he's not in their pockets, and as far as I'm concerned that's a good thing.


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


> I voted based upon the fact that this president would have SCOTUS appointees (at least 2 more than likely).  I don't think Trump is all that great, but I like the fact that BOTH parties hate him.  That tells me that he's not in their pockets, and as far as I'm concerned that's a good thing.



I should correct this and say that the very conservative establishment pubs hate him.  I don't think The Don is big on making decisions on social issues such as gay marriage, abortion, etc.  I don't really think he cares one way or the other about such things.


----------



## Shelly T

I like Trump because he's a total outsider, he isn't owned by Washington politics.


----------



## Shelly T

I think Trump should stop using twitter so much, it doesn't look Presidential.
I think the Democrats should stop holding up his cabinet picks


----------



## Indeependent

Shelly T said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said doesn't come close to these animals and you made me apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like long walks on the beach and beach parties, roasting hot dogs and marshmallows. I like swimming, tennis, hiking and camping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, I'm boring!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're not, you seem to have a great sense of humor!
Click to expand...

I bought it at Walmart at a great price!

Being a product of the non-politically correct 60s has it's advantages.


----------



## Indeependent

Shelly T said:


> Is that real??


The shark is real.
The guy is actually a look-alike blow up doll of a guy I'm in no way related to.


----------



## Indeependent

Shelly T said:


> I think Trump should stop using twitter so much, it doesn't look Presidential.
> I think the Democrats should stop holding up his cabinet picks


Twitter is necessary because the media is owned by stock holders and run by greedy, sociopathic directors and MBAs.
And that's the GOOD part.


----------



## Shelly T

Indeependent said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that real??
> 
> 
> 
> The shark is real.
> The guy is actually a look-alike blow up doll of a guy I'm in no way related to.
Click to expand...

Lol!


----------



## Shelly T

Indeependent said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Trump should stop using twitter so much, it doesn't look Presidential.
> I think the Democrats should stop holding up his cabinet picks
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter is necessary because the media is owned by stock holders and run by greedy, sociopathic directors and MBAs.
> And that's the GOOD part.
Click to expand...

You may be right. It may be the new norm..


----------



## Toro

Shelly T said:


> Hi, that's good to know. I like to chat with those that are polite, cool and knowledgeable..



You've definitely come to the wrong place, then.

But on the bright side, with your avatar, you'll have a bunch of old guys defending you no matter what you write!


----------



## Hossfly

Toro said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, that's good to know. I like to chat with those that are polite, cool and knowledgeable..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've definitely come to the wrong place, then.
> 
> But on the bright side, with your avatar, you'll have a bunch of old guys defending you no matter what you write!
Click to expand...

Your avatar drives the girls all goosey too.


----------



## ChrisL

Something is seriously wrong with all of you!


----------



## Gracie

It amazes me how much an avie is adored.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> It amazes me how much an avie is adored.



It's really weird.  There have been sexier avies here too, with boobies!  Lol!


----------



## Hossfly

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes me how much an avie is adored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really weird.  There have been sexier avies here too, with boobies!  Lol!
Click to expand...

Thinking about making this my avie.












​


----------



## Gracie

It has to be an avie that looks like a real person...then it always amazes me how much the old guys fall all over themselves.


----------



## ChrisL

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes me how much an avie is adored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really weird.  There have been sexier avies here too, with boobies!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thinking about making this my avie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Lucy will never speak to you again.


----------



## Hossfly

Gracie said:


> It has to be an avie that looks like a real person...then it always amazes me how much the old guys fall all over themselves.


Who you callin' old, Granny?


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> It has to be an avie that looks like a real person...then it always amazes me how much the old guys fall all over themselves.



The whole thing is really weird.


----------



## Toro

Gracie said:


> It amazes me how much an avie is adored.



On another site I was on, everyone started putting pics of themselves in their avies, so I jokingly put up a picture of a topless male model.  Almost immediately, females started to ping me, asking very provocative questions.  Being the faithful husband that I am, I quickly took it down.

50/50 says Shelley is another Amanda.


----------



## ChrisL

Toro said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes me how much an avie is adored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another site I was on, everyone started putting pics of themselves in their avies, so I jokingly put up a picture of a topless male model.  Almost immediately, females started to ping me, asking very provocative questions.  Being the faithful husband that I am, I quickly took it down.
> 
> 50/50 says Shelley is another Amanda.
Click to expand...


Amanda who?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

ChrisL said:


> Something is seriously wrong with all of you!


Hey now.

I may begin to resemble that remark.


----------



## Gracie

Amanda is probably an old

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## yiostheoy

Shelly T said:


> So, what did you guys think of the election? Is Trump the best choice to move the country forward? Or would have continuing with Obama's plans through Hillary been the best choice?


I spoke to two attorneys from DC today who advise Trump.

They said he is a total airhead and it is only a matter of time before the GOP dumps him completely (impeachment) in favor of Pence.

This is starting to remind me of when Napoleon usurped the crown of King Louis of France.

History is repeating itself all over again.


----------



## Shelly T

You spoke to attorneys who advise Trump? What were their names? 

As I said before, I have reservations about Trump but I think he deserves a chance. He doesn't even have his entire cabinet in place yet. The Democrats need to halt their shenanigans..


----------



## saveliberty

Gracie said:


> It has to be an avie that looks like a real person...then it always amazes me how much the old guys fall all over themselves.



Excuse me?  I have this handy ladder, no falling here.


----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


> Something is seriously wrong with all of you!



I have a pretty detailed list of everyone's issues and demons.


----------



## Shelly T

What's up everybody?


----------



## Tehon

Shelly T said:


> What's up everybody?


Hey


----------



## Shelly T

Hi, what's new?


----------



## Tehon

Shelly T said:


> Hi, what's new?


Weekends here.

Headed out to a concert. JJ Gray and Mofro!

And you?


----------



## Hossfly

Shelly T said:


> Hi, what's new?


guno went berserk and has everyone held hostage in a pickle factory. Send help!


----------



## Shelly T

Tehon said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, what's new?
> 
> 
> 
> Weekends here.
> 
> Headed out to a concert. JJ Gray and Mofro!
> 
> And you?
Click to expand...

Sounds great, hope you enjoy the concert. I have no plans as of yet...


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Hossfly said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, what's new?
> 
> 
> 
> guno went berserk and has everyone held hostage in a pickle factory. Send help!
Click to expand...

Relish the thought.


----------



## Shelly T

I can't believe Admiral Harward turned down the Security Adviser position?!


----------



## Shelly T

Yousaidwhat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, what's new?
> 
> 
> 
> guno went berserk and has everyone held hostage in a pickle factory. Send help!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relish the thought.
Click to expand...

Ohh, that was bad....


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Shelly T said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, what's new?
> 
> 
> 
> Weekends here.
> 
> Headed out to a concert. JJ Gray and Mofro!
> 
> And you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds great, hope you enjoy the concert. I have no plans as of yet...
Click to expand...

Club Crawl!

San Diego!

Limousine!


----------



## Shelly T

Yousaidwhat said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, what's new?
> 
> 
> 
> Weekends here.
> 
> Headed out to a concert. JJ Gray and Mofro!
> 
> And you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds great, hope you enjoy the concert. I have no plans as of yet...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Club Crawl!
> 
> San Diego!
> 
> Limousine!
Click to expand...

Yeah! The Gas Lamp District


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Shelly T said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, what's new?
> 
> 
> 
> guno went berserk and has everyone held hostage in a pickle factory. Send help!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relish the thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh, that was bad....
Click to expand...

Could have been worse.

It could have been a dill dough joke.


----------



## Shelly T

Yousaidwhat said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, what's new?
> 
> 
> 
> guno went berserk and has everyone held hostage in a pickle factory. Send help!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relish the thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh, that was bad....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could have been worse.
> 
> It could have been a dill dough joke.
Click to expand...

OH MY GOD!


----------



## Manonthestreet

Shelly T said:


> I can't believe Admiral Harward turned down the Security Adviser position?!


Wasnt going to be allowed full discretion on his staff


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Shelly T said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, what's new?
> 
> 
> 
> Weekends here.
> 
> Headed out to a concert. JJ Gray and Mofro!
> 
> And you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds great, hope you enjoy the concert. I have no plans as of yet...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Club Crawl!
> 
> San Diego!
> 
> Limousine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah! The Gas Lamp District
Click to expand...

Margaritas and Sunsets


----------



## Shelly T

Manonthestreet said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Admiral Harward turned down the Security Adviser position?!
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt going to be allowed full discretion on his staff
Click to expand...

So who will be Trumps next choice?


----------



## Manonthestreet

Shelly T said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Admiral Harward turned down the Security Adviser position?!
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt going to be allowed full discretion on his staff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who will be Trumps next choice?
Click to expand...

Up to date but no expert......found any yet


----------



## Shelly T

Yousaidwhat said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, what's new?
> 
> 
> 
> Weekends here.
> 
> Headed out to a concert. JJ Gray and Mofro!
> 
> And you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds great, hope you enjoy the concert. I have no plans as of yet...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Club Crawl!
> 
> San Diego!
> 
> Limousine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah! The Gas Lamp District
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Margaritas and Sunsets
Click to expand...

I can't remember the name of the Bar but this place serves Margaritas in this HUGE 8" Round Margarita glass..


----------



## Shelly T

Manonthestreet said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Admiral Harward turned down the Security Adviser position?!
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt going to be allowed full discretion on his staff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who will be Trumps next choice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up to date but no expert......found any yet
Click to expand...

Maybe Kellogg the acting Security Adviser?


----------



## Shelly T

I think it's imperative that Trump gets all of his cabinet in place, I believe it will help stabilize his administration.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Shelly T said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Admiral Harward turned down the Security Adviser position?!
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt going to be allowed full discretion on his staff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who will be Trumps next choice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up to date but no expert......found any yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe Kellogg the acting Security Adviser?
Click to expand...

Dont know much about him,,,,,Dont like it when govt gets too overloaded with oldsters


----------



## Shelly T

Manonthestreet said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Admiral Harward turned down the Security Adviser position?!
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt going to be allowed full discretion on his staff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who will be Trumps next choice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up to date but no expert......found any yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe Kellogg the acting Security Adviser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont know much about him,,,,,Dont like it when govt gets too overloaded with oldsters
Click to expand...

I don't much about him either and I'm with you. I'd like to see some younger people in there, so far most appear to be over 50!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Shelly T said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weekends here.
> 
> Headed out to a concert. JJ Gray and Mofro!
> 
> And you?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great, hope you enjoy the concert. I have no plans as of yet...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Club Crawl!
> 
> San Diego!
> 
> Limousine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah! The Gas Lamp District
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Margaritas and Sunsets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't remember the name of the Bar but this place serves Margaritas in this HUGE 8" Round Margarita glass..
Click to expand...

Casa de Pico in Le Mesa has them.


----------



## tycho1572

Shelly T said:


> What's up everybody?


Welcome aboard, Shelly. 

I'm also an independent.... and a Trump supporter. 
I think you'll find a nice mix of political opinions here.


----------



## BULLDOG

Shelly T said:


> Hi, that's good to know. I like to chat with those that are polite, cool and knowledgeable..


Boy, are you in the wrong place.


----------



## Shelly T

tycho1572 said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up everybody?
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard, Shelly.
> 
> I'm also an independent.... and a Trump supporter.
> I think you'll find a nice mix of political opinions here.
Click to expand...

That's what I'm interested in, decent conversations about different points of view. I dislike name calling and combative comments but I'll listen to just about anybody.  Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## tycho1572

Don't pay any attention to bulldog, Shelly. He's just a typical lib who gets upset when others don't agree with him.


----------



## BULLDOG

OK. Enough of the nice chit chat. How long do you think it will be before that orange clown's head explodes?


----------



## Shelly T

tycho1572 said:


> Don't pay any attention to bulldog, Shelly. He's just a typical lib who gets upset when others don't agree with him.


Ok


----------



## tycho1572

Shelly T said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up everybody?
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard, Shelly.
> 
> I'm also an independent.... and a Trump supporter.
> I think you'll find a nice mix of political opinions here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm interested in, decent conversations about different points of view. I dislike name calling and combative comments but I'll listen to just about anybody.  Thanks for the welcome.
Click to expand...

This board is good for that. The mods here do a great job with allowing different opinions.


----------



## Shelly T

BULLDOG said:


> OK. Enough of the nice chit chat. How long do you think it will be before that orange clown's head explodes?


Trump's head won't explode, he needs some time to work out the kinks, he's a beginner and he needs his entire Cabinet in place before that happens.


----------



## Shelly T

The Democrats need to back off and shelve their combative attitudes, Trump is the President and deserves the respect that comes with the job.


----------



## BULLDOG

Shelly T said:


> The Democrats need to back off and shelve their combative attitudes, Trump is the President and deserves the respect that comes with the job.



Nothing I would love more than respecting Trump. If he would just quit saying such dumb stuff.


----------



## tycho1572

Shelly T said:


> The Democrats need to back off and shelve their combative attitudes, Trump is the President and deserves the respect that comes with the job.


I couldn't agree more!

The behavior from the democrats is going cost them even more in '18. I'm convinced they haven't learned anything after losing.


----------



## Shelly T

BULLDOG said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats need to back off and shelve their combative attitudes, Trump is the President and deserves the respect that comes with the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I would love more than respecting Trump. If he would just quit saying such dumb stuff.
Click to expand...

First order of business - shut down his Twitter account!!


----------



## BULLDOG

Shelly T said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats need to back off and shelve their combative attitudes, Trump is the President and deserves the respect that comes with the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I would love more than respecting Trump. If he would just quit saying such dumb stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First order of business - shut down his Twitter account!!
Click to expand...


Can't blame the twitter account for the scrambled brain that uses it.


----------



## tycho1572

Shelly T said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats need to back off and shelve their combative attitudes, Trump is the President and deserves the respect that comes with the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I would love more than respecting Trump. If he would just quit saying such dumb stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First order of business - shut down his Twitter account!!
Click to expand...

I'm good with his twitter acct.. Thinking outside the box is often a good thing.

I say that because the 'norm' isn't always the best. My boss learned that ~a year after hiring me. That was 12 years ago.


----------



## BULLDOG

tycho1572 said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats need to back off and shelve their combative attitudes, Trump is the President and deserves the respect that comes with the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I would love more than respecting Trump. If he would just quit saying such dumb stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First order of business - shut down his Twitter account!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good with his twitter acct.. I say that because it's a sign of him thinking outside the box.
> 
> I say that because the 'norm' isn't always the best. My boss learned that ~a year after hiring me. That was 12 years ago.
Click to expand...


Outside the box isn't the same as out of his mind.


----------



## Shelly T

tycho1572 said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats need to back off and shelve their combative attitudes, Trump is the President and deserves the respect that comes with the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I would love more than respecting Trump. If he would just quit saying such dumb stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First order of business - shut down his Twitter account!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good with his twitter acct.. Thinking outside the box is often a good thing.
> 
> I say that because the 'norm' isn't always the best. My boss learned that ~a year after hiring me. That was 12 years ago.
Click to expand...

I had a brief convo with a member about this and perhaps using Twiiter IS the new Norm, maybe all Presidents after Trump will use it. I just think he needs to refrain from inflammatory comments right now and focus on his Administration. He needs to get his ducks in a row and when he does he'll do a good job with his agenda.


----------



## tycho1572

BULLDOG said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats need to back off and shelve their combative attitudes, Trump is the President and deserves the respect that comes with the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I would love more than respecting Trump. If he would just quit saying such dumb stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First order of business - shut down his Twitter account!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good with his twitter acct.. I say that because it's a sign of him thinking outside the box.
> 
> I say that because the 'norm' isn't always the best. My boss learned that ~a year after hiring me. That was 12 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Outside the box isn't the same as out of his mind.
Click to expand...

I'm sure my boss thought I was out of my mind before he saw the service excellence nominations I was getting.


----------



## Shelly T

BULLDOG said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats need to back off and shelve their combative attitudes, Trump is the President and deserves the respect that comes with the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I would love more than respecting Trump. If he would just quit saying such dumb stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First order of business - shut down his Twitter account!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good with his twitter acct.. I say that because it's a sign of him thinking outside the box.
> 
> I say that because the 'norm' isn't always the best. My boss learned that ~a year after hiring me. That was 12 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Outside the box isn't the same as out of his mind.
Click to expand...

We all know he isn't out of his mind, he's smart, he would have to be, to be a Billionaire.


----------



## BULLDOG

Shelly T said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats need to back off and shelve their combative attitudes, Trump is the President and deserves the respect that comes with the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I would love more than respecting Trump. If he would just quit saying such dumb stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First order of business - shut down his Twitter account!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good with his twitter acct.. I say that because it's a sign of him thinking outside the box.
> 
> I say that because the 'norm' isn't always the best. My boss learned that ~a year after hiring me. That was 12 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Outside the box isn't the same as out of his mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know he isn't out of his mind, he's smart, he would have to be, to be a Billionaire.
Click to expand...


No. He didn't earn his money. He inherited it. If he would have put his inheritance in mutual funds, he would be just as rich. His business dealings earned him nothing. Doesn't take much of a business expert to see that.


----------



## tycho1572

Shelly T said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats need to back off and shelve their combative attitudes, Trump is the President and deserves the respect that comes with the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I would love more than respecting Trump. If he would just quit saying such dumb stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First order of business - shut down his Twitter account!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good with his twitter acct.. Thinking outside the box is often a good thing.
> 
> I say that because the 'norm' isn't always the best. My boss learned that ~a year after hiring me. That was 12 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a brief convo with a member about this and perhaps using Twiiter IS the new Norm, maybe all Presidents after Trump will use it. I just think he needs to refrain from inflammatory comments right now and focus on his Administration. He needs to get his ducks in a row and when he does he'll do a good job with his agenda.
Click to expand...

I can remember thinking of all sorts of things I wished he'd stop doing during the campaign. lol

I stopped questioning his tactics after he won. That's also when I realized I'm not as smart as him.


----------



## Gracie

Y'all actually believes that is Trump on his twitter and not an associate he chose to tweet FOR him? LOL!!!

I have some oceanfront property for sale in Arizona. Y'all interested?


----------



## BULLDOG

Gracie said:


> Y'all actually believes that is Trump on his twitter and not an associate he chose to tweet FOR him? LOL!!!
> 
> I have some oceanfront property for sale in Arizona. Y'all interested?



Even Trump wouldn't hire someone that stoooopid.


----------



## Lumpy 1

BULLDOG said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I would love more than respecting Trump. If he would just quit saying such dumb stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> First order of business - shut down his Twitter account!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good with his twitter acct.. I say that because it's a sign of him thinking outside the box.
> 
> I say that because the 'norm' isn't always the best. My boss learned that ~a year after hiring me. That was 12 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Outside the box isn't the same as out of his mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know he isn't out of his mind, he's smart, he would have to be, to be a Billionaire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. He didn't earn his money. He inherited it. If he would have put his inheritance in mutual funds, he would be just as rich. His business dealings earned him nothing. Doesn't take much of a business expert to see that.
Click to expand...


Sheesh, quit embarrassing yourself...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Shelly T

BULLDOG said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I would love more than respecting Trump. If he would just quit saying such dumb stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> First order of business - shut down his Twitter account!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good with his twitter acct.. I say that because it's a sign of him thinking outside the box.
> 
> I say that because the 'norm' isn't always the best. My boss learned that ~a year after hiring me. That was 12 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Outside the box isn't the same as out of his mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know he isn't out of his mind, he's smart, he would have to be, to be a Billionaire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. He didn't earn his money. He inherited it. If he would have put his inheritance in mutual funds, he would be just as rich. His business dealings earned him nothing. Doesn't take much of a business expert to see that.
Click to expand...

Well... he was smart enough not to lose it..


----------



## Shelly T

Lumpy 1 said:


> Welcome to the USMB Shelly T.. I haven't read much of the thread but
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> First order of business - shut down his Twitter account!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good with his twitter acct.. I say that because it's a sign of him thinking outside the box.
> 
> I say that because the 'norm' isn't always the best. My boss learned that ~a year after hiring me. That was 12 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Outside the box isn't the same as out of his mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know he isn't out of his mind, he's smart, he would have to be, to be a Billionaire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. He didn't earn his money. He inherited it. If he would have put his inheritance in mutual funds, he would be just as rich. His business dealings earned him nothing. Doesn't take much of a business expert to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sheesh, quit embarrassing yourself...
Click to expand...

Thanks for the welcome but how am I embarrassing myself? I'm speaking my opinion


----------



## tycho1572

Shelly T said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the USMB Shelly T.. I haven't read much of the thread but
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good with his twitter acct.. I say that because it's a sign of him thinking outside the box.
> 
> I say that because the 'norm' isn't always the best. My boss learned that ~a year after hiring me. That was 12 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside the box isn't the same as out of his mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know he isn't out of his mind, he's smart, he would have to be, to be a Billionaire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. He didn't earn his money. He inherited it. If he would have put his inheritance in mutual funds, he would be just as rich. His business dealings earned him nothing. Doesn't take much of a business expert to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sheesh, quit embarrassing yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome but how am I embarrassing myself? I'm speaking my opinion
Click to expand...

I think lumpy was talking to bulldog about embarrassing himself.


----------



## Shelly T

tycho1572 said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the USMB Shelly T.. I haven't read much of the thread but
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside the box isn't the same as out of his mind.
> 
> 
> 
> We all know he isn't out of his mind, he's smart, he would have to be, to be a Billionaire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. He didn't earn his money. He inherited it. If he would have put his inheritance in mutual funds, he would be just as rich. His business dealings earned him nothing. Doesn't take much of a business expert to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sheesh, quit embarrassing yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome but how am I embarrassing myself? I'm speaking my opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think lumpy was talking to bulldog.
Click to expand...

Oops.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Shelly T said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the USMB Shelly T.. I haven't read much of the thread but
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good with his twitter acct.. I say that because it's a sign of him thinking outside the box.
> 
> I say that because the 'norm' isn't always the best. My boss learned that ~a year after hiring me. That was 12 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside the box isn't the same as out of his mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know he isn't out of his mind, he's smart, he would have to be, to be a Billionaire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. He didn't earn his money. He inherited it. If he would have put his inheritance in mutual funds, he would be just as rich. His business dealings earned him nothing. Doesn't take much of a business expert to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sheesh, quit embarrassing yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome but how am I embarrassing myself? I'm speaking my opinion
Click to expand...


It seems that I'm embarrassing myself at the moment... 

You're great and welcome..


----------



## Shelly T

Lumpy 1 said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the USMB Shelly T.. I haven't read much of the thread but
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside the box isn't the same as out of his mind.
> 
> 
> 
> We all know he isn't out of his mind, he's smart, he would have to be, to be a Billionaire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. He didn't earn his money. He inherited it. If he would have put his inheritance in mutual funds, he would be just as rich. His business dealings earned him nothing. Doesn't take much of a business expert to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sheesh, quit embarrassing yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome but how am I embarrassing myself? I'm speaking my opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems that I'm embarrassing myself at the moment...
> 
> You're great and welcome..
Click to expand...

Thanks, I using this thread right now in an attempt to get know some of you..


----------



## tycho1572

Shelly T said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the USMB Shelly T.. I haven't read much of the thread but
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know he isn't out of his mind, he's smart, he would have to be, to be a Billionaire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. He didn't earn his money. He inherited it. If he would have put his inheritance in mutual funds, he would be just as rich. His business dealings earned him nothing. Doesn't take much of a business expert to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sheesh, quit embarrassing yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome but how am I embarrassing myself? I'm speaking my opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems that I'm embarrassing myself at the moment...
> 
> You're great and welcome..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I using this thread right now in an attempt to get know some of you..
Click to expand...

Don't be afraid to step out and let your opinions/thoughts known in other threads.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Shelly T said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the USMB Shelly T.. I haven't read much of the thread but
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know he isn't out of his mind, he's smart, he would have to be, to be a Billionaire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. He didn't earn his money. He inherited it. If he would have put his inheritance in mutual funds, he would be just as rich. His business dealings earned him nothing. Doesn't take much of a business expert to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sheesh, quit embarrassing yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome but how am I embarrassing myself? I'm speaking my opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems that I'm embarrassing myself at the moment...
> 
> You're great and welcome..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I using this thread right now in an attempt to get know some of you..
Click to expand...


Well, I'm Lumpy 1 and this isn't one of my better days...


----------



## Lumpy 1

I'll have to get to know you later Shelly, it's free food tonight and my daughter is a great cook... Now for a drive in the rain..


----------



## tycho1572

Lumpy 1 said:


> I'll have to get to know you later Shelly, it's free food tonight and my daughter is a great cook... Now for a drive in the rain..


Wtf?.... free food by a great cook and no invite? Ahh... we see how you are, lumpy. smh.

Enjoy.


----------



## Billo_Really

This song is dedicated to the *lovely Lieutenant T*....


----------



## Gracie

You'll get to know more people if you wander the board instead of making your welcome thread a forum all to itself.

You know where to find the political forums. There is also lightweight forums for easy chat and no fighting...like The Lounge where the Coffee Shop is and threads dedicated to just beautiful pics...or music threads. Then there is downstairs where its a free for all bashfest to whomever likes that sort of thing.
Meeting everyone in this one thread is going to be difficult to do unless this is what you want.
Just sayin'.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Gracie said:


> You'll get to know more people if you wander the board instead of making your welcome thread a forum all to itself.
> 
> You know where to find the political forums. There is also lightweight forums for easy chat and no fighting...like The Lounge where the Coffee Shop is and threads dedicated to just beautiful pics...or music threads. Then there is downstairs where its a free for all bashfest to whomever likes that sort of thing.
> Meeting everyone in this one thread is going to be difficult to do unless this is what you want.
> Just sayin'.



Hello Gracie ...


----------



## Hossfly

Lumpy 1 said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the USMB Shelly T.. I haven't read much of the thread but
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. He didn't earn his money. He inherited it. If he would have put his inheritance in mutual funds, he would be just as rich. His business dealings earned him nothing. Doesn't take much of a business expert to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, quit embarrassing yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome but how am I embarrassing myself? I'm speaking my opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems that I'm embarrassing myself at the moment...
> 
> You're great and welcome..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I using this thread right now in an attempt to get know some of you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm Lumpy 1 and this isn't one of my better days...
Click to expand...



Lumpy 1


----------



## Hossfly

Shelly T said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the USMB Shelly T.. I haven't read much of the thread but
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know he isn't out of his mind, he's smart, he would have to be, to be a Billionaire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. He didn't earn his money. He inherited it. If he would have put his inheritance in mutual funds, he would be just as rich. His business dealings earned him nothing. Doesn't take much of a business expert to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sheesh, quit embarrassing yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome but how am I embarrassing myself? I'm speaking my opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems that I'm embarrassing myself at the moment...
> 
> You're great and welcome..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, I using this thread right now in an attempt to get know some of you..
Click to expand...

Shelly T


----------



## Shelly T

Hossfly said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the USMB Shelly T.. I haven't read much of the thread but
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. He didn't earn his money. He inherited it. If he would have put his inheritance in mutual funds, he would be just as rich. His business dealings earned him nothing. Doesn't take much of a business expert to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, quit embarrassing yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome but how am I embarrassing myself? I'm speaking my opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems that I'm embarrassing myself at the moment...
> 
> You're great and welcome..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, I using this thread right now in an attempt to get know some of you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shelly T
Click to expand...

Is everyone here OLD!?!


----------



## Yarddog

Shelly T said:


> Hello, my name is Shelly. I'm an Independent and am interested in Politics. I'm checking out some of the threads..




Welcome Shelly,   hope you have fun. You may have to pace yourself though around there though or you might end up having Too Much fun.


----------



## Yarddog

Shelly T said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the USMB Shelly T.. I haven't read much of the thread but
> Sheesh, quit embarrassing yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome but how am I embarrassing myself? I'm speaking my opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems that I'm embarrassing myself at the moment...
> 
> You're great and welcome..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, I using this thread right now in an attempt to get know some of you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shelly T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is everyone here OLD!?!
Click to expand...



Only Hoss,  we look to him for guidance and learn from his past mistakes.


----------



## Hossfly

Shelly T said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the USMB Shelly T.. I haven't read much of the thread but
> Sheesh, quit embarrassing yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome but how am I embarrassing myself? I'm speaking my opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems that I'm embarrassing myself at the moment...
> 
> You're great and welcome..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, I using this thread right now in an attempt to get know some of you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shelly T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is everyone here OLD!?!
Click to expand...

Not all. Youngest ones are BULLDOG  and Billo_Really  who are 12 and 14 respectively. pillars is 19. All the rest are 65-82.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Hossfly said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome but how am I embarrassing myself? I'm speaking my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that I'm embarrassing myself at the moment...
> 
> You're great and welcome..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, I using this thread right now in an attempt to get know some of you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shelly T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is everyone here OLD!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all. Youngest ones are BULLDOG  and Billo_Really  who are 12 and 14 respectively. pillars is 19. All the rest are 65-82.
Click to expand...

Blasphemy!

65-82?

Sir, I will have you know that I am not even close to a young 65.

I will have you know that I am currently celebrating my 26th birthday....




























Again!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Hossfly said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the USMB Shelly T.. I haven't read much of the thread but
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. He didn't earn his money. He inherited it. If he would have put his inheritance in mutual funds, he would be just as rich. His business dealings earned him nothing. Doesn't take much of a business expert to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, quit embarrassing yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome but how am I embarrassing myself? I'm speaking my opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems that I'm embarrassing myself at the moment...
> 
> You're great and welcome..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, I using this thread right now in an attempt to get know some of you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shelly T
Click to expand...

Shameless!

Utterly shameless!

I am pleased to not spend my life as a letch!



















Yet!


----------



## Yarddog

Yousaidwhat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that I'm embarrassing myself at the moment...
> 
> You're great and welcome..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I using this thread right now in an attempt to get know some of you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shelly T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is everyone here OLD!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all. Youngest ones are BULLDOG  and Billo_Really  who are 12 and 14 respectively. pillars is 19. All the rest are 65-82.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blasphemy!
> 
> 65-82?
> 
> Sir, I will have you know that I am not even close to a young 65.
> 
> I will have you know that I am currently celebrating my 26th birthday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again!
Click to expand...



26?   so you also are a dyslexia sufferer?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Yarddog said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I using this thread right now in an attempt to get know some of you..
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is everyone here OLD!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all. Youngest ones are BULLDOG  and Billo_Really  who are 12 and 14 respectively. pillars is 19. All the rest are 65-82.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blasphemy!
> 
> 65-82?
> 
> Sir, I will have you know that I am not even close to a young 65.
> 
> I will have you know that I am currently celebrating my 26th birthday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 26?   so you also are a dyslexia sufferer?
Click to expand...

Oh no. Of course not.

Not even remotely close to 62 either, so no, not dyslexic.

I just prefer to live my life forever young.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Yarddog said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I using this thread right now in an attempt to get know some of you..
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is everyone here OLD!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all. Youngest ones are BULLDOG  and Billo_Really  who are 12 and 14 respectively. pillars is 19. All the rest are 65-82.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blasphemy!
> 
> 65-82?
> 
> Sir, I will have you know that I am not even close to a young 65.
> 
> I will have you know that I am currently celebrating my 26th birthday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 26?   so you also are a dyslexia sufferer?
Click to expand...

But I may tend to hit reply in rapid succession.


----------



## Shelly T

What's going on you guys??


----------



## Hossfly

Shelly T said:


> What's going on you guys??


Nichts ist los.


----------



## Shelly T

Hossfly said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's going on you guys??
> 
> 
> 
> Nichts ist los.
Click to expand...

Does that mean nothing much?


----------



## Hossfly

Shelly T said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's going on you guys??
> 
> 
> 
> Nichts ist los.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean nothing much?
Click to expand...

Nothing is happening. The old coots are taking their early evening naps.


----------



## peach174

Welcome!
Jump right in and enjoy. You will learn quickly which ones you want to ignore. 
We are a strange lot, but not all are old.
Most of us have lots of fun.
We have all ages here, not just old retired folks.


----------



## Shelly T

Pretty boring here too. I'm just finishing a two week leave, have to go back tomorrow


----------



## peach174

Shelly T said:


> Pretty boring here too. I'm just finishing a two week leave, have to go back tomorrow




Bummer!


----------



## Shelly T

peach174 said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty boring here too. I'm just finishing a two week leave, have to go back tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer!
Click to expand...

It's always difficult to go back after vacation!!


----------



## Shelly T

Maybe all the "OLD" guys will wake up soon! LOL


----------



## peach174

Shelly T said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty boring here too. I'm just finishing a two week leave, have to go back tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always difficult to go back after vacation!!
Click to expand...



Not so difficult if you have a bad vacation. 
Not many of those happen though, for most.


----------



## Hossfly

peach174 said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty boring here too. I'm just finishing a two week leave, have to go back tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always difficult to go back after vacation!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not so difficult if you have a bad vacation.
> Not many of those happen though, for most.
Click to expand...

I haven't had a vacation for 15 years.


----------



## peach174

Hossfly said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty boring here too. I'm just finishing a two week leave, have to go back tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always difficult to go back after vacation!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not so difficult if you have a bad vacation.
> Not many of those happen though, for most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had a vacation for 15 years.
Click to expand...



I consider retiremennt, permanent vacation.


----------



## Shelly T

Hossfly said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty boring here too. I'm just finishing a two week leave, have to go back tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always difficult to go back after vacation!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not so difficult if you have a bad vacation.
> Not many of those happen though, for most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had a vacation for 15 years.
Click to expand...

Why not? Are you a workaholic?


----------



## Hossfly

peach174 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty boring here too. I'm just finishing a two week leave, have to go back tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always difficult to go back after vacation!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not so difficult if you have a bad vacation.
> Not many of those happen though, for most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had a vacation for 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I consider retiremennt, permanent vacation.
Click to expand...

Oh.


----------



## Hossfly

Shelly T said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty boring here too. I'm just finishing a two week leave, have to go back tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always difficult to go back after vacation!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not so difficult if you have a bad vacation.
> Not many of those happen though, for most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had a vacation for 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Are you a workaholic?
Click to expand...

Yes I spend about 10 hours a day working. I test recliners for La-Z-Boy. I've been testing the current one for five years. I keep falling asleep on the job.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Hossfly said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer!
> 
> 
> 
> It's always difficult to go back after vacation!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not so difficult if you have a bad vacation.
> Not many of those happen though, for most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had a vacation for 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Are you a workaholic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I spend about 10 hours a day working. I test recliners for La-Z-Boy. I've been testing the current one for five years. I keep falling asleep on the job.
Click to expand...

Cool job.

Try working 12 hours a day testing people's patience.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Hossfly said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty boring here too. I'm just finishing a two week leave, have to go back tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always difficult to go back after vacation!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not so difficult if you have a bad vacation.
> Not many of those happen though, for most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had a vacation for 15 years.
Click to expand...


*"I haven't had a vacation for 15 years."*


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ropey said:


>



Of course Darth Vader is my Ultimate Master and I will follow him until Eternity.

But that video was so funny, I had to cross my legs for fear I might wet myself


----------



## Ropey

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Darth Vader is my Ultimate Master and I will follow him until Eternity.
> 
> But that video was so funny, I had to cross my legs for fear I might wet myself
Click to expand...


I love it. It's a great series with some excellent humor.

That "Apology Accepted" is a pure fine response and I now use it myself.


----------



## yiostheoy

Just checking back to see if Shelly T had been banned for nudity or solicitation yet ... .


----------



## yiostheoy

Shelly T said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty boring here too. I'm just finishing a two week leave, have to go back tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always difficult to go back after vacation!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not so difficult if you have a bad vacation.
> Not many of those happen though, for most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had a vacation for 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Are you a workaholic?
Click to expand...

Ok THERE she is ... still alive and well ... .


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

yiostheoy said:


> Just checking back to see if Shelly T had been banned for nudity or solicitation yet ... .



Why is Shelly T the new name of that Irina who turned up a few weeks ago and promptly existed after she got busted by AnastasiaFromSweden?

I ask this because Irina was posting pictures she had stolen of some woman looking like a prostitute and also was soliciting for the older gentleman at this forum.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Did you guys learn nothing from the "Irina Noblesse?"  That avatar is not the poster's actual picture.    Why are men so dumb anyways?



*"Did you guys learn nothing from the "Irina Noblesse?" That avatar is not the poster's actual picture.  Why are men so dumb anyways?"*

Irina Noblesse has returned as Shelly T? See yiostheoy's comment about nudity and solicitation.

Men are dumb because they are dumb.


----------



## Goosey

Lucy Hamilton said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking back to see if Shelly T had been banned for nudity or solicitation yet ... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Shelly T the new name of that Irina who turned up a few weeks ago and promptly existed after she got busted by AnastasiaFromSweden?
> 
> I ask this because Irina was posting pictures she had stolen of some woman looking like a prostitute and also was soliciting for the older gentleman at this forum.
Click to expand...

until you start to love your race then you will never will win


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Goosey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking back to see if Shelly T had been banned for nudity or solicitation yet ... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Shelly T the new name of that Irina who turned up a few weeks ago and promptly existed after she got busted by AnastasiaFromSweden?
> 
> I ask this because Irina was posting pictures she had stolen of some woman looking like a prostitute and also was soliciting for the older gentleman at this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> until you start to love your race then you will never will win
Click to expand...


Huh?


----------



## Goosey

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Goosey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking back to see if Shelly T had been banned for nudity or solicitation yet ... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Shelly T the new name of that Irina who turned up a few weeks ago and promptly existed after she got busted by AnastasiaFromSweden?
> 
> I ask this because Irina was posting pictures she had stolen of some woman looking like a prostitute and also was soliciting for the older gentleman at this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> until you start to love your race then you will never will win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...




Lucy Hamilton said:


> Goosey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking back to see if Shelly T had been banned for nudity or solicitation yet ... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Shelly T the new name of that Irina who turned up a few weeks ago and promptly existed after she got busted by AnastasiaFromSweden?
> 
> I ask this because Irina was posting pictures she had stolen of some woman looking like a prostitute and also was soliciting for the older gentleman at this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> until you start to love your race then you will never will win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...

I apologise my lady. I meant your love of your good, good people will go as far as the sun.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty boring here too. I'm just finishing a two week leave, have to go back tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always difficult to go back after vacation!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not so difficult if you have a bad vacation.
> Not many of those happen though, for most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had a vacation for 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I haven't had a vacation for 15 years."*
> 
> View attachment 113903
Click to expand...

These are not the drones you are looking for.

Nothing to see here.  

Move along.


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys learn nothing from the "Irina Noblesse?"  That avatar is not the poster's actual picture.    Why are men so dumb anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Did you guys learn nothing from the "Irina Noblesse?" That avatar is not the poster's actual picture.  Why are men so dumb anyways?"*
> 
> Irina Noblesse has returned as Shelly T? See yiostheoy's comment about nudity and solicitation.
> 
> Men are dumb because they are dumb.
Click to expand...


I don't know who the poster is, TBH.  Lol.  I just noticed that the poster was using the image of some model.


----------



## Goosey

Goosey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goosey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking back to see if Shelly T had been banned for nudity or solicitation yet ... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Shelly T the new name of that Irina who turned up a few weeks ago and promptly existed after she got busted by AnastasiaFromSweden?
> 
> I ask this because Irina was posting pictures she had stolen of some woman looking like a prostitute and also was soliciting for the older gentleman at this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> until you start to love your race then you will never will win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goosey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking back to see if Shelly T had been banned for nudity or solicitation yet ... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is Shelly T the new name of that Irina who turned up a few weeks ago and promptly existed after she got busted by AnastasiaFromSweden?
> 
> I ask this because Irina was posting pictures she had stolen of some woman looking like a prostitute and also was soliciting for the older gentleman at this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> until you start to love your race then you will never will win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologise my lady. I meant your love of your good, good people will go as far as the sun.
Click to expand...

WTF? I take that apology back you FUCKEN bogan.


----------



## Shelly T

What the heck is going on in here?


----------



## Moonglow

Shelly T said:


> What the heck is going on in here?


The usual...


----------



## Moonglow

This place is like a cross of a marriage counselor office and a teen crisis intervention...


----------



## Shelly T

It's sunny here in So Cal.. finally.. it has been raining non stop, or at least it feels like it's been raining non stop.


----------



## Shelly T

Moonglow said:


> This place is like a cross of a marriage counselor office and a teen crisis intervention...


I agree. Most members I've chatted with seem fine but some are a little strange.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Shelly T said:


> What the heck is going on in here?



Are you ever going to come out of this sheltered cocoon into the real forum?

Or just stay here and get posts because your avatar is a girl?

Very inordinate amount of posts for an introduction thread. This will be the last time I post in this thread.


----------



## Moonglow

Shelly T said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This place is like a cross of a marriage counselor office and a teen crisis intervention...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Most members I've chatted with seem fine but some are a little strange.
Click to expand...

The 6am crowd is the frumpiest...


----------



## Moonglow

Marion Morrison said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck is going on in here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ever going to come out of this sheltered cocoon into the real forum?
> 
> Or just stay here and get posts because your avatar is a girl?
> 
> Very inordinate amount of posts for an introduction thread. This will be the last time I post in this thread.
Click to expand...

Put on some clothes..and she will..


----------



## Shelly T

Marion Morrison said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck is going on in here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ever going to come out of this sheltered cocoon into the real forum?
> 
> Or just stay here and get posts because your avatar is a girl?
> 
> Very inordinate amount of posts for an introduction thread. This will be the last time I post in this thread.
Click to expand...

I've posted comments on many threads and in the Music section.

Why can't I keep posting comments here? Is it against the law?


----------



## Hossfly

Shelly T said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck is going on in here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ever going to come out of this sheltered cocoon into the real forum?
> 
> Or just stay here and get posts because your avatar is a girl?
> 
> Very inordinate amount of posts for an introduction thread. This will be the last time I post in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've posted comments on many threads and in the Music section.
> 
> Why can't I keep posting comments here? Is it against the law?
Click to expand...

It's not against the law but there are a lot of lechers and gossips on the loose. Keep posting.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm surprised the mods haven't closed this yet though.  Usually they close intro threads that have gone on and on.  The purpose of the intro is to introduce yourself and then move on.


----------



## ChrisL

I believe that you mentioned you were in the military, Shelly T.  Well, there is a military section of this forum that would probably be of interest to you. 

Military


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> I'm surprised the mods haven't closed this yet though.  Usually they close intro threads that have gone on and on.  The purpose of the intro is to introduce yourself and then move on.





Well,   if she truely is a blonde.......   you know, some times it does take 50 pages into the intro thread, with that short term memory loss thing and all.


----------



## Moonglow

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised the mods haven't closed this yet though.  Usually they close intro threads that have gone on and on.  The purpose of the intro is to introduce yourself and then move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well,   if she truely is a blonde.......   you know, some times it does take 50 pages into the intro thread, with that short term memory loss thing and all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 113974
Click to expand...

It's a wig.....


----------



## Yarddog

Moonglow said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised the mods haven't closed this yet though.  Usually they close intro threads that have gone on and on.  The purpose of the intro is to introduce yourself and then move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well,   if she truely is a blonde.......   you know, some times it does take 50 pages into the intro thread, with that short term memory loss thing and all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 113974
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a wig.....
Click to expand...



well, that was my suspicion


----------



## Moonglow

Yarddog said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised the mods haven't closed this yet though.  Usually they close intro threads that have gone on and on.  The purpose of the intro is to introduce yourself and then move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well,   if she truely is a blonde.......   you know, some times it does take 50 pages into the intro thread, with that short term memory loss thing and all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 113974
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a wig.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well, that was my suspicion
Click to expand...

And now that they shave the entire body you can't ask to see if the curtains and rugs match..


----------



## Boys

*Military forces are important security some like Police .... 

  

*


----------



## Hossfly

Boys said:


> *Military forces are important security some like Police ....
> 
> 
> *


Nooooooooooo!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Yousaidwhat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always difficult to go back after vacation!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so difficult if you have a bad vacation.
> Not many of those happen though, for most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had a vacation for 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Are you a workaholic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I spend about 10 hours a day working. I test recliners for La-Z-Boy. I've been testing the current one for five years. I keep falling asleep on the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool job.
> 
> Try working 12 hours a day testing people's patience.
Click to expand...

That's his other job.  Hossfly is quite adept at the concept of multi-tasking.


----------



## Hossfly

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so difficult if you have a bad vacation.
> Not many of those happen though, for most.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a vacation for 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Are you a workaholic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I spend about 10 hours a day working. I test recliners for La-Z-Boy. I've been testing the current one for five years. I keep falling asleep on the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool job.
> 
> Try working 12 hours a day testing people's patience.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's his other job.  Hossfly is quite adept at the concept of multi-tasking.
Click to expand...

Yep, I can walk chew gum and talk on the phone at the same time.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Hossfly said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a vacation for 15 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? Are you a workaholic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I spend about 10 hours a day working. I test recliners for La-Z-Boy. I've been testing the current one for five years. I keep falling asleep on the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool job.
> 
> Try working 12 hours a day testing people's patience.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's his other job.  Hossfly is quite adept at the concept of multi-tasking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I can walk chew gum and talk on the phone at the same time.
Click to expand...

That too?  Who knew!


----------



## NLT

*Makeup Tips For Hazel Eyes And Dirty Blonde Hair | Makeup*



makeup.hcgdominicana.com/makeup-tips-for-hazel-eyes-and-dirty-blond...


----------



## Moonglow

Boys said:


> *Military forces are important security some like Police ....
> 
> 
> *


The ones that got busted the most was the MP fellows...


----------



## Hossfly

NLT said:


> *Makeup Tips For Hazel Eyes And Dirty Blonde Hair | Makeup*
> 
> 
> 
> makeup.hcgdominicana.com/makeup-tips-for-hazel-eyes-and-dirty-blond...


Female sailors look good in camouflage too.


----------



## Boys

Moonglow said:


> Boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Military forces are important security some like Police ....
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that got busted the most was the MP fellows...
Click to expand...


*MP meant anything boddies ? In politics nazi party just better!!!!*


----------



## Hossfly

Boys said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Military forces are important security some like Police ....
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that got busted the most was the MP fellows...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *MP meant anything boddies ? In politics nazi party just better!!!!*
Click to expand...

Spikka da Engrish prease.


----------



## Darkwind

Shelly T said:


> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.


After you have read this forum for a while, you will discover that no one else here is an expert on American Politics either.


----------



## Boys

Hossfly said:


> Boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Military forces are important security some like Police ....
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooo!!
Click to expand...


*But l did like both things of security .... *


----------



## Moonglow

Hossfly said:


> Boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Military forces are important security some like Police ....
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that got busted the most was the MP fellows...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *MP meant anything boddies ? In politics nazi party just better!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spikka da Engrish prease.
Click to expand...

You're messing with a recording...


----------



## Moonglow

Darkwind said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you guys to know that I am NO expert on American Politics, this past election perked my interest and have been following everything somewhat closely but there's alot I have to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> After you have read this forum for a while, you will discover that no one else here is an expert on American Politics either.
Click to expand...

They barely pass the stage of pathetic...


----------



## Boys

*And all securitazion even fights is best without no problems!!!!

Building wall is for warren chanches next election Campaign!!!!*


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Hossfly said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a vacation for 15 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? Are you a workaholic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I spend about 10 hours a day working. I test recliners for La-Z-Boy. I've been testing the current one for five years. I keep falling asleep on the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool job.
> 
> Try working 12 hours a day testing people's patience.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's his other job.  Hossfly is quite adept at the concept of multi-tasking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I can walk chew gum and talk on the phone at the same time.
Click to expand...

I have aerial satellite photos of you Jay walking and 1 good one of you falling into a open manhole.

Maybe one day I'll share them with USMB.

Look. Up in the sky. It's a drone.


----------



## Yarddog

Lucy Hamilton said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking back to see if Shelly T had been banned for nudity or solicitation yet ... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Shelly T the new name of that Irina who turned up a few weeks ago and promptly existed after she got busted by AnastasiaFromSweden?
> 
> I ask this because Irina was posting pictures she had stolen of some woman looking like a prostitute and also was soliciting for the older gentleman at this forum.
Click to expand...



So many fake avitars these days! I just don't know which solicitations to take seriously anymore.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Yarddog said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking back to see if Shelly T had been banned for nudity or solicitation yet ... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Shelly T the new name of that Irina who turned up a few weeks ago and promptly existed after she got busted by AnastasiaFromSweden?
> 
> I ask this because Irina was posting pictures she had stolen of some woman looking like a prostitute and also was soliciting for the older gentleman at this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So many fake avitars these days! I just don't know which solicitations to take seriously anymore.
Click to expand...

You can never go wrong when the girl scouts solicit cookie sales.


----------



## Yarddog

Yousaidwhat said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking back to see if Shelly T had been banned for nudity or solicitation yet ... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Shelly T the new name of that Irina who turned up a few weeks ago and promptly existed after she got busted by AnastasiaFromSweden?
> 
> I ask this because Irina was posting pictures she had stolen of some woman looking like a prostitute and also was soliciting for the older gentleman at this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So many fake avitars these days! I just don't know which solicitations to take seriously anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can never go wrong when the girl scouts solicit cookie sales.
Click to expand...



Hey, I just bought some yesterday actually


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Yarddog said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking back to see if Shelly T had been banned for nudity or solicitation yet ... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Shelly T the new name of that Irina who turned up a few weeks ago and promptly existed after she got busted by AnastasiaFromSweden?
> 
> I ask this because Irina was posting pictures she had stolen of some woman looking like a prostitute and also was soliciting for the older gentleman at this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So many fake avitars these days! I just don't know which solicitations to take seriously anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can never go wrong when the girl scouts solicit cookie sales.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I just bought some yesterday actually
Click to expand...

Mine are gone.

I didn't get enough.


----------



## Votto

Shelly T said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, my name is Shelly. I'm an Independent and am interested in Politics. I'm checking out some of the threads..
> 
> 
> 
> Independent of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two party system..
Click to expand...


Really?  You are independent of the 2 party system?  So you don't vote for either party?


----------



## Yarddog

Yousaidwhat said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking back to see if Shelly T had been banned for nudity or solicitation yet ... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Shelly T the new name of that Irina who turned up a few weeks ago and promptly existed after she got busted by AnastasiaFromSweden?
> 
> I ask this because Irina was posting pictures she had stolen of some woman looking like a prostitute and also was soliciting for the older gentleman at this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So many fake avitars these days! I just don't know which solicitations to take seriously anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can never go wrong when the girl scouts solicit cookie sales.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I just bought some yesterday actually
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine are gone.
> 
> I didn't get enough.
Click to expand...


I bought 8 from my friends daughter,  going to have to put them in the freezer or give'm away now


----------



## Hossfly

Boys said:


> *And all securitazion even fights is best without no problems!!!!
> 
> Building wall is for warren chanches next election Campaign!!!!*


By Jove , you're right! I'm gonna tell everyone!


----------



## Shelly T

Girl Scout cookies are the best!


----------



## tycho1572

Shelly T said:


> Girl Scout cookies are the best!


I buy several boxes every year for people at work. 
I keep one box of thin mints for myself.


----------



## Shelly T




----------



## tycho1572

What are your thoughts on this transgender bathroom BS, Shelly?


----------



## Shelly T

tycho1572 said:


> What are your thoughts on this transgender bathroom BS, Shelly?



There are only 2 genders, male and female. If you have a Penis you go to the mens room, if you have a Vagina you go to the ladies room.. period.


----------



## tycho1572

Shelly T said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on this transgender bathroom BS, Shelly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are only 2 genders, male and female. If you have a Penis you go to the mens room, if you have a Vagina you go to the ladies room.. period.
Click to expand...

Have I told you lately how much I love you?


----------



## Shelly T

tycho1572 said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on this transgender bathroom BS, Shelly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are only 2 genders, male and female. If you have a Penis you go to the mens room, if you have a Vagina you go to the ladies room.. period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have I told you lately how much I love you?
Click to expand...

Lol..  

If a person truly believes they are a female or male, then have a sex change operation and then it's ok to go to their respective bathrooms but in no way should a person pick what ever bathroom they feel like going to. It's ridiculous..


----------



## tycho1572

What are your favorite Girl Scout cookies, Shelly?


----------



## tycho1572

Shelly T said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on this transgender bathroom BS, Shelly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are only 2 genders, male and female. If you have a Penis you go to the mens room, if you have a Vagina you go to the ladies room.. period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have I told you lately how much I love you?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol..
> 
> If a person truly believes they are a female or male, then have a sex change operation and then it's ok to go to their respective bathrooms but in no way should a person pick what ever bathroom they feel like going to. It's ridiculous..
Click to expand...

I agree .


----------



## Shelly T

tycho1572 said:


> What are your favorite Girl Scout cookies, Shelly?


Girl Scout S'mores and Peanut butter patties


----------



## tycho1572

Shelly T said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are your favorite Girl Scout cookies, Shelly?
> 
> 
> 
> Girl Scout S'mores and Peanut butter patties
Click to expand...

Both are awesome choices.
I'm starting to think you're a woman after my heart. 

rightwinger thinks guys should be allowed to follow women and girls into bathrooms and locker rooms. What would you like to say to him?


----------



## Shelly T

tycho1572 said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are your favorite Girl Scout cookies, Shelly?
> 
> 
> 
> Girl Scout S'mores and Peanut butter patties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both are awesome choices.
> I'm starting to think you're a woman after my heart.
> 
> rightwinger thinks guys should be allowed to follow women and girls into bathrooms and locker rooms. What would you like to say to him?
Click to expand...

I would say that I think he is a want to be sex offender, does he think it's ok to peak up womens dresses too?


----------



## tycho1572

Shelly T said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are your favorite Girl Scout cookies, Shelly?
> 
> 
> 
> Girl Scout S'mores and Peanut butter patties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both are awesome choices.
> I'm starting to think you're a woman after my heart.
> 
> rightwinger thinks guys should be allowed to follow women and girls into bathrooms and locker rooms. What would you like to say to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say that I think he is a want to be sex offender, does he think it's ok to peak up womens dresses too?
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing! lol


----------



## tycho1572

Let's give rightwinger a chance to respond.


----------



## tycho1572

It'll probably take rightwinger some time before he thinks of anything 'witty' to say.

Until then,... tell us a little about yourself.
Are you married? Any children?


----------



## Shelly T

tycho1572 said:


> It'll probably take rightwinger some time before he thinks of anything 'witty' to say.
> 
> Until then,... tell us a little about yourself.
> Are you married? Any children?



I'm single, no kids. I believe in the traditional family unit and will get married when the right guy comes along but right now I am devoted to my career. I'm a Lieutenant in the US Navy. I work in Research and Development, specifically the Aegis Ballistic Missile Defense System. Here's a video:


----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## tycho1572

Shelly T said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll probably take rightwinger some time before he thinks of anything 'witty' to say.
> 
> Until then,... tell us a little about yourself.
> Are you married? Any children?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm single, no kids. I believe in the traditional family unit and will get married when the right guy comes along but right now I am devoted to my career. I'm a Lieutenant in the US Navy. I work in Research and Development, specifically the Aegis Ballistic Missile Defense System. Here's a video:
Click to expand...

That's awesome!


----------



## Shelly T

tycho1572 said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll probably take rightwinger some time before he thinks of anything 'witty' to say.
> 
> Until then,... tell us a little about yourself.
> Are you married? Any children?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm single, no kids. I believe in the traditional family unit and will get married when the right guy comes along but right now I am devoted to my career. I'm a Lieutenant in the US Navy. I work in Research and Development, specifically the Aegis Ballistic Missile Defense System. Here's a video:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome!
Click to expand...


Yeah and that's the land based version, the ship version is great! We just had a recent test where the new SM3 Variant made a successful intercept of a mock intermediate range missile, the type North Korea or Iran would launch.


----------



## tycho1572

Shelly T said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll probably take rightwinger some time before he thinks of anything 'witty' to say.
> 
> Until then,... tell us a little about yourself.
> Are you married? Any children?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm single, no kids. I believe in the traditional family unit and will get married when the right guy comes along but right now I am devoted to my career. I'm a Lieutenant in the US Navy. I work in Research and Development, specifically the Aegis Ballistic Missile Defense System. Here's a video:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's the land based version, the ship version is great! We just had a recent test where the new SM3 Variant made a successful intercept of a mock intermediate range missile, the type North Korea or Iran would launch.
Click to expand...

Are you active duty?


----------



## Shelly T

tycho1572 said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll probably take rightwinger some time before he thinks of anything 'witty' to say.
> 
> Until then,... tell us a little about yourself.
> Are you married? Any children?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm single, no kids. I believe in the traditional family unit and will get married when the right guy comes along but right now I am devoted to my career. I'm a Lieutenant in the US Navy. I work in Research and Development, specifically the Aegis Ballistic Missile Defense System. Here's a video:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's the land based version, the ship version is great! We just had a recent test where the new SM3 Variant made a successful intercept of a mock intermediate range missile, the type North Korea or Iran would launch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you active duty?
Click to expand...


Yes, I make trips to San Diego, the Surface Warfare Center in Corona Ca and I make trips to the Pacific Missile Range Facility on Kauai, also once a year We go to the Naval Research Laboratory


----------



## tycho1572

Shelly T said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll probably take rightwinger some time before he thinks of anything 'witty' to say.
> 
> Until then,... tell us a little about yourself.
> Are you married? Any children?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm single, no kids. I believe in the traditional family unit and will get married when the right guy comes along but right now I am devoted to my career. I'm a Lieutenant in the US Navy. I work in Research and Development, specifically the Aegis Ballistic Missile Defense System. Here's a video:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's the land based version, the ship version is great! We just had a recent test where the new SM3 Variant made a successful intercept of a mock intermediate range missile, the type North Korea or Iran would launch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you active duty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I make trips to San Diego, the Surface Warfare Center in Corona Ca and I make trips to the Pacific Missile Range Facility on Kauai, also once a year We go to the Naval Research Laboratory
Click to expand...

I adore smart women. 

I'm starting to think you're a woman after my heart.


----------



## Shelly T

tycho1572 said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm single, no kids. I believe in the traditional family unit and will get married when the right guy comes along but right now I am devoted to my career. I'm a Lieutenant in the US Navy. I work in Research and Development, specifically the Aegis Ballistic Missile Defense System. Here's a video:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's the land based version, the ship version is great! We just had a recent test where the new SM3 Variant made a successful intercept of a mock intermediate range missile, the type North Korea or Iran would launch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you active duty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I make trips to San Diego, the Surface Warfare Center in Corona Ca and I make trips to the Pacific Missile Range Facility on Kauai, also once a year We go to the Naval Research Laboratory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I adore smart women.
> 
> I'm starting to think you're a woman after my heart.
Click to expand...


You're too kind..   I love my job, there are SO many intelligent people I work with, those in the Navy and contractors from Ratheon, etc. And I feel it is a privilege to serve the American people...

The Mods will probably lock this thread soon?? If and when they do, I'll create a thread in the Lounge. Rules dictate that I cannot comment on many political subjects but there are a few I can make.


----------



## Shelly T

See ya later..


----------



## tycho1572

Shelly T said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's the land based version, the ship version is great! We just had a recent test where the new SM3 Variant made a successful intercept of a mock intermediate range missile, the type North Korea or Iran would launch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you active duty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I make trips to San Diego, the Surface Warfare Center in Corona Ca and I make trips to the Pacific Missile Range Facility on Kauai, also once a year We go to the Naval Research Laboratory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I adore smart women.
> 
> I'm starting to think you're a woman after my heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too kind..   I love my job, there are SO many intelligent people I work with, those in the Navy and contractors from Ratheon, etc. And I feel it is a privilege to serve the American people...
> 
> The Mods will probably lock this thread soon?? If and when they do, I'll create a thread in the Lounge. Rules dictate that I cannot comment on many political subjects but there are a few I can make.
Click to expand...

The mods here are good people. 

You seem to have a good understanding of the rules. A better understanding than I had when I first started. 
I say that because I was banned twice soon after joining. lol


----------



## tycho1572

I violated some 'rules' I still don't understand. lol


----------



## tycho1572

Shelly T said:


> See ya later..


Enjoy.


----------



## yiostheoy

Shelly T said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll probably take rightwinger some time before he thinks of anything 'witty' to say.
> 
> Until then,... tell us a little about yourself.
> Are you married? Any children?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm single, no kids. I believe in the traditional family unit and will get married when the right guy comes along but right now I am devoted to my career. I'm a Lieutenant in the US Navy. I work in Research and Development, specifically the Aegis Ballistic Missile Defense System. Here's a video:
Click to expand...

Be careful what you say and post.

This is probably all classified.


----------



## yiostheoy

Hossfly said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Makeup Tips For Hazel Eyes And Dirty Blonde Hair | Makeup*
> 
> 
> 
> makeup.hcgdominicana.com/makeup-tips-for-hazel-eyes-and-dirty-blond...
> 
> 
> 
> Female sailors look good in camouflage too.
Click to expand...

The leeches and mosquitoes would bite someone to death who was this scantily clad.

XXXL panty hose is the secret for fighting leeches.

And bug juice for mosquitoes.

But you still need full BDU's either way.


----------



## tycho1572

yiostheoy said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll probably take rightwinger some time before he thinks of anything 'witty' to say.
> 
> Until then,... tell us a little about yourself.
> Are you married? Any children?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm single, no kids. I believe in the traditional family unit and will get married when the right guy comes along but right now I am devoted to my career. I'm a Lieutenant in the US Navy. I work in Research and Development, specifically the Aegis Ballistic Missile Defense System. Here's a video:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be careful what you say and post.
> 
> This is probably all classified.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised the mods haven't closed this yet though.  Usually they close intro threads that have gone on and on.  The purpose of the intro is to introduce yourself and then move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well,   if she truely is a blonde.......   you know, some times it does take 50 pages into the intro thread, with that short term memory loss thing and all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 113974
Click to expand...


That's Jessica Alba!


----------



## yiostheoy

Shelly T said:


> See ya later..


One of my favorite sea songs !!


----------



## yiostheoy




----------



## ChrisL

NLT said:


> *Makeup Tips For Hazel Eyes And Dirty Blonde Hair | Makeup*
> 
> 
> 
> makeup.hcgdominicana.com/makeup-tips-for-hazel-eyes-and-dirty-blond...



I think I already pointed this out a long time ago in this thread.


----------



## yiostheoy

There are lots of variations on "Blow The Man Down".

This is the version I learned:

As I was a'walkin down Paradise Street
Way hey, blow the man down,
A pretty young maiden I happened to meet,
Give us the time, we'll blow the man down.

I offered my hand, and I took her in tow,
Way hey, blow the man down,
I gave her some whiskey, and she gave me more,
Give us the time, we'll blow the man down.

But while I there sat with my back to the door,
Way hey, blow the man down,
Her father the captain clubbed me with a spar,
Give us the time, we'll blow the man down.

And when I awoke I was on a tall ship,
Way hey, blow the man down,
A'sailin for China a long lonely trip,
Give us the time, we'll blow the man down.

So take my advice lads before you belay,
Way hey, blow the man down,
Don't follow no maidens to pubs any way,
Give us the time, we'll blow the man down.

So blow the man down, mateys, blow the man down,
Way hey, blow the man down,
Blow the man down mateys, blow him right down,
Give us the time, we'll blow the man down.


----------



## NLT

ChrisL said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Makeup Tips For Hazel Eyes And Dirty Blonde Hair | Makeup*
> 
> 
> 
> makeup.hcgdominicana.com/makeup-tips-for-hazel-eyes-and-dirty-blond...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I already pointed this out a long time ago in this thread.
Click to expand...

ooops I did not read until today and thought BFS after the first page


----------



## ChrisL

NLT said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Makeup Tips For Hazel Eyes And Dirty Blonde Hair | Makeup*
> 
> 
> 
> makeup.hcgdominicana.com/makeup-tips-for-hazel-eyes-and-dirty-blond...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I already pointed this out a long time ago in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ooops I did not read until today and thought BFS after the first page
Click to expand...


BFS?  Big Fucking Sandwich?


----------



## NLT

ChrisL said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Makeup Tips For Hazel Eyes And Dirty Blonde Hair | Makeup*
> 
> 
> 
> makeup.hcgdominicana.com/makeup-tips-for-hazel-eyes-and-dirty-blond...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I already pointed this out a long time ago in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ooops I did not read until today and thought BFS after the first page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BFS?  Big Fucking Sandwich?
Click to expand...

Bull fucking shit


----------



## Yarddog

NLT said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Makeup Tips For Hazel Eyes And Dirty Blonde Hair | Makeup*
> 
> 
> 
> makeup.hcgdominicana.com/makeup-tips-for-hazel-eyes-and-dirty-blond...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I already pointed this out a long time ago in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ooops I did not read until today and thought BFS after the first page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BFS?  Big Fucking Sandwich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull fucking shit
Click to expand...



Great, then just make it a BFSS ,  hold the onions


----------



## Kat

Gotta love Tin Eye


----------



## Boss

Welcome to the insane asylum Shelly T. I've been reading your welcome thread and it seems you have a good head on your shoulders. You joined at a good time, we're currently helping our resident snowflakes work through their anxiety issues from the election. It's been a struggle but I think we have most of them through the denial phase. 

I'm an outspoken libertarian-conservative-constitutionalist who didn't actually vote for Trump but was happy Hillary didn't win. This place has a pretty lively mix of characters, some are nice, some are weird, some are garbage, some are trolls. You'll figure out who is who soon enough. Hope you enjoy it here! Good Luck!


----------



## Shelly T

Boss said:


> Welcome to the insane asylum Shelly T. I've been reading your welcome thread and it seems you have a good head on your shoulders. You joined at a good time, we're currently helping our resident snowflakes work through their anxiety issues from the election. It's been a struggle but I think we have most of them through the denial phase.
> 
> I'm an outspoken libertarian-conservative-constitutionalist who didn't actually vote for Trump but was happy Hillary didn't win. This place has a pretty lively mix of characters, some are nice, some are weird, some are garbage, some are trolls. You'll figure out who is who soon enough. Hope you enjoy it here! Good Luck!



Thanks Boss! I'm already starting to figure out who's cool and who's not.

Do you really think the Democrats/snowflakes/left will ever get past denial?


----------



## Shelly T

yiostheoy said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll probably take rightwinger some time before he thinks of anything 'witty' to say.
> 
> Until then,... tell us a little about yourself.
> Are you married? Any children?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm single, no kids. I believe in the traditional family unit and will get married when the right guy comes along but right now I am devoted to my career. I'm a Lieutenant in the US Navy. I work in Research and Development, specifically the Aegis Ballistic Missile Defense System. Here's a video:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be careful what you say and post.
> 
> This is probably all classified.
Click to expand...


Any video I post or any information I post about the Navy in general has already been approved for public release.


----------



## Shelly T

Beautiful day here today. I'm going on a hike with some friends.. Stay cool


----------



## Iceweasel

Shelly T said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the insane asylum Shelly T. I've been reading your welcome thread and it seems you have a good head on your shoulders. You joined at a good time, we're currently helping our resident snowflakes work through their anxiety issues from the election. It's been a struggle but I think we have most of them through the denial phase.
> 
> I'm an outspoken libertarian-conservative-constitutionalist who didn't actually vote for Trump but was happy Hillary didn't win. This place has a pretty lively mix of characters, some are nice, some are weird, some are garbage, some are trolls. You'll figure out who is who soon enough. Hope you enjoy it here! Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Boss! I'm already starting to figure out who's cool and who's not.
> 
> Do you really think the Democrats/snowflakes/left will ever get past denial?
Click to expand...

Nope. That's home turf for them. Bush wasn't a "legitimate" president either, if you recall. They are power freaks and this is a huge setback. They will march around for at least four years, get used to it.

I was in the Coast Guard but we just had one 4" canon. My job was to replace the light bulbs after they tested it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*Thread Closed. *

*This area is for INTRODUCTIONS.*


----------

